#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-04
<ines> bsr
<ines> qui connait un endroit ou est que je peut apprendre android?
<ines> cc
<crack3r> bonsoir ines
<ines> bonsoir
<crack3r> tu veux apprendre le developpement susr android oubien l'utilisation de ce systeme?
<ines> le développement
<ines> j'ai déja commencé avec une amie à l'aide d'un tuto mais je veut mieux l'apprendre dans des séances de formation
<crack3r> http://helloandroid.com/
<ines> t'a une idée sur une formation pareille?
<crack3r> y en a bcp d'exemple
<crack3r> ines, y a une formation dans notre institut
<crack3r> c'est a l'ISI, chaque samedi vers 13:30
<ines> est ce que je peut participer?
<crack3r> biensure :) c'est ouvert a tous
<ines> bien :)
<crack3r> installe eclipse avec le plugin de developpemnt android, et ramene ton pc portable
<ines> je suis très interessé avec une amie et je voudrait bien commencé avec un peu d'encadrement
<ines> d'accord!
<ines> enchallah je serais là samedi
<crack3r> cherche sur facebook a un groupe "Freeways"
<ines> freeways isi?
<crack3r> freeways c le nom de notre club
<ines> y en a plein
<ines> tu peut m'envoyer un lien?
<crack3r> att, je suis sur mon tel o fete
<ines> oki
<crack3r> ines, http://facebook.com/FreewaysClub
<ines> merci
<crack3r> ines, est ce que t'as installé eclipse et tout ca?
<ines> netbeans
<crack3r> ok, et le android sdk?
<ines> non pas encore
<ines> http://iphonesoft.fr/tutoriel-developpement-01-hello-world
<ines> j'utilise ce tuto et je trouve des problème
<ines> parce que je n'ai pas de mac
<crack3r> ines, android != iphone
<crack3r> c'est diffirent
<ines> ! j'ai cru que c'est la meme chose!
<crack3r> tu peux faire le developpement android sur pc, pour iphone tu dois avoir un mac
<crack3r> oui ines, chaque samedi a la salle A36
<crack3r> :)
<fellag> hi *
<crack3r> hi fellag
<ines> hi
<ines> d'accord
<ines> très bien nchallah je serais présente
<ines> vous avez arriver a des stades avancé ou bien vous etes encore au début?
<ines> dsl je pose plein de question
<Fanen> ah vous  dites  android  OO
<Fanen> ines t'as pas la  formation de  video2brain android
<Fanen> ?
<crack3r> ines, on debute encore tkt ^^
<ines> bien :)
<ines> nn fanen
<crack3r> Fanen, tu dev android?
<Fanen> bain  je l est trouver  sur un tracker   privé  mais je peut la transférer
<Fanen> crack3r,  wé je susi au début
<Fanen> je suit cette formation vraiment elle est cool
<crack3r> cool
<Fanen> dèjà j'ai participer au concour d'orange pour devlopper unne appli
<crack3r> moi aussi fenan j'ai participé ^^
<crack3r> Fanen*
<Fanen> et j'ai  signé un contrat avec  eux pour le faire  et par chance  allah yer7em  weldin l'open source  L9it  mon idée intact open source
<crack3r> sa7a
<ines> waw heureuse pour toi
<Fanen> crack3r,  tu  été labas le jour  d'ouverture du centre d'orange ?
<crack3r> negatif Fanen, j'ai jamais visité
<crack3r> je crois qu'on parle de deux concours diffirents :p
<crack3r> re
<fellag> re
<fellag> ça sert a quoi de caché ton ip si tu t'es co avec avant sans la caché Oo?
<crack3r> t parle a qui?
<fellag> a toi
<fellag>  crack3r (~android@197.0.146.18) has joined #ubuntu-tn
<fellag> * crack3r has quit (Changing host)
<fellag> * crack3r (~android@unaffiliated/crack3r) has joined #ubuntu-tn
<crack3r> je sais pas, j'ai eu un prob de connexion
<bemawi> perso je ne la cache plus mon ip
<bemawi> mais j'en donne plus qu'une seule et unique
<fellag> bemawi, t'a un mask ou bien une ip fixe xD ?
<fellag> et pi comment tu va toi !
<bemawi> irssiproxy
<fellag> ça fait longtemps que je t'ai pas vu parlé :p
<bemawi> bha, l'approche de l'été, quel plaie, ça me déprime
<fellag> +1
<fellag> me too si ça peut t'aider :D
<bemawi> ça me rappel que je dois filler un axe à the_number
<bemawi> fin bref
<bemawi> prochaine étape, http proxy
<bemawi> puis pop proxy
<fellag> héh et on finira par te chnager ton pseudo en monsieur l'anonyme :D
<bemawi> nan
<bemawi> mon pseudo est mon pseudo
<bemawi> il n'est associé à aucune nom ou prénom
<fellag> bemawi, ouwé on en a parlé de ça l'autre fois ;)
<fellag> toi t'a de la chance , moi chui tombé dans le cercle de la connerie
<bemawi> pas de ta faute
<fellag> du coup un coup de google et on aura tt l"infos qu'on veu de moi :/
<bemawi> ^^
<fellag> mais bon , j'ai dans la téte le projet d'une nouvelle identité virtuelle
<fellag> déja que je commence a coupé quelque liens genre moins fort sur les reseaux sociaux
<bemawi> moi, j'ai dans la tête de rédiger un texte pour les webmasters
<fellag> mais  c'est pas facile a faire apres avoir passer tt se temps comme ça :/
<bemawi> car pour l'heure, c'est l'incompétence de ces boufons soit disant professionnel qui pourrissent le web
<fellag> bemawi, apropos des scripts , addons et tout le tralala de pub , analyse et toussa
<fellag> ?
<bemawi> oui
<fellag> hmm
<fellag> c'est pas de sitot que tu verra un changement crois moi ><
<bemawi> m'en fous
<bemawi> je ponds mon truc de mon coté
<fellag> c'est partie pour une spirale inférnale , de pire en pire
<bemawi> google va le scanner
<bemawi> et si demain certains s'interroge un peu
<bemawi> ils pourront peut-etre tomber sur ma page
<bemawi> :p
<bemawi> tient, en à peine 1 mois
<bemawi> google à déjà référencé 534 resultats sur mon dernier née
<fellag> ton dernier née ?
<bemawi> le 3 lettres precedant mon pseudo
<wissem> bemawi: comment tu vas aider les webmasters ?
<bemawi> je ne vais pas les aider
<bemawi> je vais leur tapper dessu
<bemawi> utiliser une ressource extèrieure c'est mal
<wissem> ah d'accord :D
<wissem> et les internautes tunisiens qui ont tués le web tunisiens avec leur facebook
<bemawi> hors, actuellement, entre les images, les javascrits (google, fesscul, twipeur,....)
<fellag> re
<bemawi> un internaute lambda, qui n'a même pas de compte fescul ou googoel mail
<bemawi> à cause de ces incompétant de webmaster, et bien ces internaute lambda sont "tracé"
<bemawi> ça me fait penser, je n'aime pas google depuis qu'ils ont lancé leur webmail
<fellag> lol bemawi
<fellag> tu finira par n'utiliser que freenet toi :p
<bemawi> t'imagine, au lieu d'un simple ip associée à tes recherches, ils peuvent mettre un nom et prénom Oo
<fellag> ( meme si t'a bien raison sur se que tu dis )
<wissem> bemawi: un meilleur webmail à nous proposer alors ?
<fellag> wissem, son propre webmail dans son propre serveur:)
<bemawi> wissem: ou    juste le serveur :p
<bemawi> et un client mail sur le pc
<bemawi> :p
<bemawi> wissem: mais je te proposerais pas d'heberger ton mail, car ça ne fait que repousser le problème :p
<bemawi> j'ai pas envie d'être un gogole :p
<wissem> lol
<wissem> mais le meme probleme est avec google search, vous allez utiliser quoi commen alternative ?
<bemawi> wissem: je n'utilise que google search
<bemawi> ensuite, google adsen, analytique et autre merde
<wissem> bemawi: ils peuvent vous tracer avec google search aussi
<bemawi> mes navigateurs n'arrivent pas à les trouver sur localhost
<wissem> avant l'apparition de fb, la polémique de vols de données privés était autour de google search ;)
<bemawi> google search, c'est le fait de chercher un truc avec gogole ?
<wissem> oui, c ça
<bemawi> bha, ormis l'ip et ce que je cherche
<bemawi> ils savent rien de plus
<wissem> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Google#Privacy
<fellag> bemawi, avec quelques cours de psychologie c'est facile de reconstitué ta personnalité , ton age , ton sexe etc..
<fellag> :DD
<bemawi> mouarf
<fellag> faudra plutot utilisé un autre moteur de recherche qui utilise google pour c recherche sans laissé de trace exploitable
<bemawi> sont pas fiable les tests actuel
<bemawi> je me rappel en avoir eu droit à deux tests
<bemawi> l'un me dnnais 20 ans, l'autre 35
<bemawi> fellag: bha, d'ou ma volonté de mettre un http proxy
<bemawi> comme ça, tunel ssh
<bemawi> et zou basta
<fellag> oui :)
<bemawi> une ip à exploiter
<bemawi> et saviez-vous que des entreprises française travail sur des technologies, soit disant pour lutter contre la pedopornogrphie, qui sont intrusif ?
<bemawi> des truc du genre inspection des paquets (dpi : deep paquet inspection)
<fellag> intrusif ? càd bemawi ?
<wissem> bemawi: nicolas404 :D
<bemawi> 404 = not found :)
<bemawi> et je connais pas de nicolas404
<khaled_> salut
<khaled_> qui peut m'aider sur ldap
<oix> plop
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<oix> plop nizarus
<nizarus> plip oix
<bemawi> [16:20] --> khaled_ a rejoint ce canal (c4cb4152@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.203.65.82).
<oix> :)
<bemawi> [16:20] <khaled_> salut
<bemawi> [16:20] <khaled_> qui peut m'aide
<bemawi> certains manques de patiences
<oix> comment ça va ?
<nizarus> bemawi, khaled n'est plus connecté ?
<nizarus> oix, bien merci et toi ?
<oix> aussi
<bemawi> [16:22] <-- khaled_ a quitté ce canal.
<bemawi> j'avais zappé de selectionner cette ligne
<nizarus> bemawi, si personne n'est là il faut le guider vers la mailing liste
<bemawi> il était déjà partis quand je l'ai "lu"
<bemawi> sinon, saviez-vous que l'on peut utilliser ssh sur le s de https ?!
<bemawi> ou plus simplement, faire fontionner ssh et https sur le port 443
<nizarus> bemawi, explique ?
<bemawi> les deux services fonctionnant simultanement, ça va de sois
<bemawi> un navigateur va commencer à envoyer des données sur le port 443
<bemawi> alors que le client ssh attend des données
<bemawi> en se basant sur ce fonctionnement, quelqu'un à eu l'idée de coder un petit "deamon"
<bemawi> sslh
<bemawi> prsent dans les depots *buntu
<bemawi> apt-get (ou aptitude) install sslh
<bemawi> une fois installée, il faut reconfigurer les serveurs ssh et web
<nizarus> hmm :/
<nizarus> ces trucs me dépassent !
<bemawi> que n'as-tu pas compris ?
<nizarus> pratiquement ça sert à quoi ce truc ?
<bemawi> à avoir moins de ports d'ouvert sur une machine
<bemawi> à masquer le port ssh
<bemawi> vu que 443 est associé à https
<bemawi> à te connecter à ssh via un proy http
<bemawi> enfin, plus quand on est derriere le proxy qui filtre tout en http https
<bemawi> http://blog.nicolargo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/sshtunnelhttp.jpg
<nizarus> i see
<nizarus> merci pour l'info
<bemawi> bref
<bemawi> il faut reconfigurer le serveur web pour que https soit en écoute sur localhost 127.0.0.1:443
<bemawi> car sslh va s'occuper de rediriger en fonction de demande ssh ou demande ssl
<bemawi> et le tour est joué
<bemawi> on peut directement se loguer sur son serveur même derière un firwall bloquant tout sauf http
<bemawi> en france, la prochaine étape sera de "masquer" les paquets pour passer outre le dpi
<nizarus> ils veulent contourner les lois hodapi et loopsi
<bemawi> bien sûre qu'on va les contourner
<bemawi> tout comme on défie déjà la loi qui interdis de dépasser un certains seuil dans le chiffrement des données
<nizarus> heureusement que ceux qui rédigent ces lois sont de la génération minitel :p
<bemawi> bha, en 2004 cette vielle loi est abrogé par  la Loi pour la confiance dans l'économie numérique
<bemawi> par contre, l'importation ou l'exportation est soumise à déclaration ou autorisation
<bemawi> sauf qu'ils ont bien fait rire avec ça
<bemawi> car avec le web où et comment savoir que l'on exporte ou bien que l'on importe
<nizarus> :)
<bemawi> enfin bon, je suis dégouté personnellement
<bemawi> la Tunisie commence à diminuer la surveillance des réseaux, ET en plus, les Tunisiennes s'implique dans les "nouvelles technologies"
<bemawi> pendant ce temps en france, on ammorce un contrôle à la chinoise du web, et en plus, on a peu de françaises s'impliquant dans les "nouvelles technologies"
<nizarus> c'est le lobby des majors qui est à cause de tout ça
<bemawi> ils sont foutue de tout manières
<bemawi> on va assister à un "resserrement" dans les entrprises de production audiovisuel
<nizarus> "viendez" en tunisie :p
<bemawi> ou li'slande
<nizarus> les Tunisiennes s'implique dans les "nouvelles technologies" <- où ça ?
<nizarus> il fait froid en islande :p
<bemawi> mm, un evenement le mois derniers, où il y avait pas mal de "porteuse" de projet
<bemawi> http://www.esprit.ens.tn/fr/info/startup-weekend.htm
<bemawi> bhou
<bemawi> un banana split
<bemawi> tu as eu le lien nizarus ?
<nizarus> bemawi, le quel ?
<bemawi> [23:00] <bemawi> http://www.esprit.ens.tn/fr/info/startup-weekend.htm
<bemawi> il semblerait que la moitié des projets étaient portés par des femmes
<nizarus> j'y était pas à tunis
<nizarus> mais si ils vont faire le tour de la tunisie ça sera bien
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |*** Prochaine journée Ubuntu à ISITCom Hammem Sousse  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventISITCom11.04 ***|| Prochaine réunion le --/--/2011 à --h-- ||
<bemawi> سوسة?
<nizarus> je suis pas loin de sousse :)
<bemawi> sardine et huie d'olive de Sousse
<bemawi> nizarus: http://fr.readwriteweb.com/2011/03/03/analyse/girls-techweb-tunisia/
<nizarus> yep :) et au bord de la mère
<bemawi> mer
<bemawi> car mère si on "accentue" ta phrase ça donnerais : yep :) et au bord de la maman
<bemawi> hihihihi :)
<nizarus> :p
<nizarus> http://www.webdo.tn/2010/11/26/sib-it-2010-les-geekettes-tunisiennes-font-leur-apparition/
<bemawi> je suis en trains de taffer sur un petit script en php+xml pour afficher des bulles, dans le genre, le saviez-vous, mais axé sur le français
<bemawi> j'avais déjà lut ;) nizarus
<nizarus> grand suiveur de l'actualité tunisienne :)
<bemawi> pas que de la tunisie, mais de partout
<bemawi> du moins, tant que l'info est en français
<bemawi> donc, ça limite un peu le "partout"
<ines> bsr
<nizarus> ahla ines
<ines> ça va?
<nizarus> cool thx
<nizarus> et toi ?
<ines> bien :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-05
<dell> slt
<dell> j'ai un probleme avec la langue arabe dans ubuntu 10.10 avec le theme Macbuntu 10.10 aider moi svp ;)
<dell> lorsque j'utilise firefox les caractéres arabes sont séparées
<dell> منتدى الأخبار المحلية و العالمية
<dell> j'ai fait un copier coller mais je trouve que l'écriture est bonne ici :o
<dell> heeeyyyyyyy
<dell> il ya qq1 ???
<zeitouna> salam a tous
<wissem> salem zeitouna
<zeitouna> labes
<LinuxKiller> salut ! :)
<slimTN> lu all
<slimTN> me revoici :D
<nizarus> re
<darkus> yo
<darkus> bonsoir
<darkus> ça va?
<darkus> svp need help
<darkus> cc nizarus
<darkus> fellag
<nizarus> ahla
<darkus> ça va?
<fellag> darkus, :D ahlan
<fellag> bonsoir tt lemonde :)
<darkus> :]
<darkus> bélléhi j'ai un probleme
<darkus> sous ubuntu 9.04
<darkus> j'ai un probleme avec skype
<fellag> upgrade upgrade
<darkus> attd je m'explique
<darkus> skype marche mais
<darkus> je peux pas appeler
<darkus> probleme de pérphérique
<darkus> son
<nizarus> darkus, tu es encore avec la 9.04
<darkus> oui
<darkus> c'est mon ancien pc
<darkus> en tunisie
<nizarus> il n'y avait pas ce problème avant ?
<darkus> bon avant ça arrivait apres avoir utilisé le son...
<darkus> par exempe
<darkus> si je regarde une video
<darkus> ou un mp3
<darkus> mais au début quandj'ouvrait le pc
<darkus> ça marchait
<darkus> tawa ça marcheplus
<nizarus> moi je te conseille de passer à une autre version car la 9.04 n'est plus supporté
<darkus> si je fais la màj àpartir d'ubuntu le probleme se corrige??
<nizarus> c'est probable
<nizarus> mais je te conseille de faire une nouvelle installation
<bemawi> et en plus, avec pas de chance, tu pourrais gagner de nouveaux soucis
<bemawi> mouahahahaah
 * bemawi mauvaise langue
<wissem> darkus: upgrade à la 9.10
<wissem> lol bemawi
<nizarus> bemawi, le méchant
<fellag> lool bemawi
<bemawi> bha, j'ai eu une maj kubuntu à 200 paquet y'a quelques jours
<fellag> darkus, moi j'opterai pour un problème relier a alsa
<nizarus> j'ai trouvé ça sur FB "Une présentation d'Ubuntu-tn est utilisé dans une épreuve de C2I en France. J'étais très heureux de voir le fichier à l'écran de plusieurs français ou il ya le logo de ubuntu TN et notre drapeau ♥ ! affaire à suivre et je vais essayer d'amener le fichier parceque j'ai pas le temps de le faire aujourd'hui car j'étais très occupé en surveillance ! Good Luck Tunisian OpenSource Community ♥"
<bemawi> j'ose pas redemarrer le pc
<darkus> le probleme c'est que le pc n'est pas devant moi
<darkus> je suis pas en tunisie
<fellag> moi ça m'a arrivé quand skype forcé l'utilisation de oss et vu que ubuntu lance alsa par defaut , ça a fini par crée un conflit entre eux
 * nizarus hate skype 
<bemawi> bin, là j'ai minbit skype
<bemawi> minbif
<fellag> nizarus, oui oui j'ai vu il a mm fini par posté le fichier taleur
<bemawi> c'est quoi  C2I  ?
<nizarus> fellag, toi ne m'adresse plus la parole : moi un vieux ???
<nizarus> :p
<fellag> nizarus, ben quoi , avant meme avec un aspect de vieux y'avé de la jeunesse dans ton regard ainsi que dans ta façon de parler
<fellag> mais t'a perdu les deux dans la video :þ
<nizarus> bemawi, http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certificat_informatique_et_internet
<fellag> bon tkt on va mettre ça sur la fatigue et tt :D
<bemawi>  http://acidcow.com/pics/18822-when-parents-texting-their-kids-67-pics.html
<fellag> c koi la commande pour upgrader son ubuntu en total ?
<darkus> comment faire un update automatique
<nizarus> fellag, c'est les projo de plus c'était après un repas bien garnit :D
<darkus> avec la console
<darkus> ungrade*
<nizarus> je sais pas si il y a une commande directe
<nizarus> il faut peut être changer le fichier de conf source.list
<nizarus> ensuite un apt-get update et apt-get upgrade
<wissem> et puis un dist-upgrade
<wissem> apt-get dist-upgrade
<nizarus> thx wissem
<wissem> et dans le fichier sources.list
<nizarus> le dist-upgrade remplace le tout non ?
<wissem> tu dois changer le nom de la distro
<wissem> dans ton cas chaque que tu trouve hardy tu le remplace par karmic
<wissem> pour aller à la 9.0
<wissem> nizarus: yw :)
<bemawi> en tout cas
<bemawi> d'abord faire une maj
<bemawi> update
<bemawi> upgrade
<bemawi> et ensuite voir pour dist-upgrade
<bemawi> ou bien editer le fichier
<bemawi> sur ce
<bemawi> nenuit
<bemawi> (enfin, film du soir)
<bemawi> http://doc.kubuntu-fr.org/apt-get darkus
<bemawi> http://doc.kubuntu-fr.org/apt-get#mises_a_jour_automatisees
<nizarus> ;)
<darkus> j'ai une erreur systeme
<darkus> je peux pas faire update
<wissem> darkus: post ici l'erreur ?
<darkus> Impossible d'initialiser les données sur les paquets
<darkus> Un problème irrémédiable est survenu pendant l'initialisation des informations du paquet.
<darkus> Veuillez signaler ce bogue du paquet « update-manager » en y joignant le message d'erreur suivant :
<darkus> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:Les listes de paquets ou le fichier « status » ne peuvent être analysés ou lus.'
<nizarus> darkus, oui normal car jaunty n'est plus supporté
<wissem> darkus: essaye d'exectuer ça:
<wissem> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<wissem> aptitude update
<wissem> aptitude safe-upgrade
<wissem> en ordre
<darkus> re
<darkus> dsl wissem j'execute quelle commande??
<nizarus> <wissem> darkus: essaye d'exectuer ça:
<nizarus> <wissem> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<nizarus> <wissem> aptitude update
<nizarus> <wissem> aptitude safe-upgrade
<nizarus> <wissem> en ordre
<wissem> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<wissem> aptitude update
<wissem> aptitude safe-upgrade
<wissem> darkus: n'excute pas la derniere commande
<darkus> wissem: Lecture des listes de paquets... Erreur !
<darkus> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<darkus> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<darkus> E: Les listes de paquets ou le fichier « status » ne peuvent être analysés ou lus.
<darkus> je change la liste des mises à jours??
<wissem> darkus: et la sortie de cette commande ?
<wissem> sudo apg-get check
<wissem> y'a t-il des erreurs ?
<darkus> sudo apg-get check
<darkus> c koi cette commande
<darkus> sudo: apg-get: command not found
<wissem> désolé, faute de frappe.
<wissem> apt-get check
<wissem> darkus: apparemment y'a quelqu'un qui avait le meme probleme que toi
<wissem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863742
<wissem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5415838&postcount=4
<wissem> solution testée efficace par les autres membres.
<nizarus> wissem, cette solution n'est pas valable pour darkus
<nizarus> le problème de darkus est que la version jaunty n'est plus supportée
<darkus> oui
<nizarus> donc apt-get ne trouve pas les fichiers nécessaires lors de la maj
<wissem> non nizarus c apparu un bug non patché sur ce systéme
<wissem> il peut utiliser la solution dans le forum, ça doit marcher
<wissem> darkus: ci bon?
<darkus> j'attds la réponse
<wissem> tu as essayé ça: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5415838&postcount=4
<wissem> ?
<darkus> eyh
<darkus> et j'atttds
<darkus> je suis pas devant le pc
<darkus> le pc est en tunsie et moi à l'étrangé
<wissem> ok si tu as exectué la commande sur le forum
<darkus> tout est détruit
<wissem> re-essaye de faire le maj ?
<wissem> tout est detruit ?
<darkus> ui
<wissem> comment ça ?
<darkus> ty normal
<ines> bonsoir
<nizarus> ahla ines
<darkus> normalement mrigel
<darkus> bsr ines
<wissem> darkus: c normal
<wissem> refait le maj ?
<darkus> ui
<darkus> w tawa je fais quoi??
<wissem> tu ouvres /etc/apt/sources.list
<wissem> et tu changes de chaque jaunty tu trouves à karmic
<darkus> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wissem> puis tu lances successivement:
<nizarus> ines, c'est la ines de facebook "Utilisateurs de Logiciels Libres en Tunisie" ?
<darkus> heya elli 3amlet el grp??
<ines> non
<nizarus> ah sorry :)
<wissem> re desolé
<wissem> tu lances ça en ordre:
<ines> c'est pas grave t'es nizar kerkeni?
<wissem> sudo apt-get update
<wissem> sudo apt-get upgrade
<wissem> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nizarus> ines, oui
<ines> enchanté le membre le plus actif
<ines> moi je suis encore novice
<wissem> darkus: ça marche? tu vois plus l'erreur ?
<wissem> ines: on est tous des novices :)
<ines> cool
<nizarus> ines : le plus actif pas certain mais le plus vieux oui :)
<ines> bonne continuation en tout cas dans le domaine du libre
<wissem> darkus: change jaunty par le nom du systeme qui tu veux faire le mise à jour vers
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-06
<wissem> et puis lances les commandes que je t'ai donné en haut
<nizarus> ines et wissem, un jours on était tous des novices
<nizarus> ines, tu étais présente à un de nos évènements ?
<ines> je ne pense pas ça fait 2ans que j'ai assister au premier évènement à l'iset de charguia
<nizarus> et depuis tu es sur ubuntu ?
<ines> oui mais seulement pour les études maintenant j'essaie de l'utiliser toujours j'ai formaté windows
<ines> bonsoir crack3r
<crack3r> bonsoir ines, *
<nizarus> great ines :)
<darkus> nizarus: y'a plus d'erreur
<darkus> j'ai fait update puis upgrade et c'est bon
<darkus> ça fait l'upgrade mnt 400mb de màj
<wissem> super :)
<wissem> je peux aller dormir mnt ? :D
<wissem> et puis pour un autre probleme, on peut t'aider. il suffit d'aller sur ce channel
<nizarus> ah bonne nouvelle darkus
<nizarus> bravo wissem
<crack3r> gg wissem, darkus :)
<darkus> nizarus: karmic est encore pris en charge?
<nizarus> oui
<darkus> 3ala9al
<crack3r> pour combien de temps nizarus?
<darkus> wa9tech youfa?
<darkus> bientot je crois
<darkus> avec la sortie de 11.04
<crack3r> j'utilise encore karmic moi, le plus stable je trouve
<nizarus> je pense d'ici la fin d'afril
<nizarus> avril
<darkus> afril ^^
<darkus> bof c'est pas bon
<nizarus> il faut compter 1 an et demi pour les versions classiques
<nizarus> et 3 ans pour les LTS : 8.04 et 10.04
<nizarus> darkus, :p
<nizarus> darkus, mais si tu vas faire une mise à jour depuis jaunty tu dois passer obligatoirement par karmic
<crack3r> avril je rentre a slackware donc :p
<nizarus> il ne faut pas sauter les versions
<darkus> oui j'ai vu ça bekri
<darkus> dans le fichier sources.list
<nizarus> bn @ tous
<sarhan> salut Goldenscorp ca va?
<Goldenscorp> ahla sarhan
<Goldenscorp> oui bien merci
<Goldenscorp> et toi ?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-07
<Samboga> Bj
<Samboga> juste pour saluer
<Samboga> et dire bonne journée
<Samboga> @+
<sarhan> salut bemawi ChanServ khoubeib et wissem
<crack3r> et moi?
<sarhan> remplace ChanServ par crack3r
<crack3r> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-08
<zeitouna> salam a tous
<slimTN> lu les ubenteros
<slimTN> besoin d'aide crack3r fellag ubuntulo1 wissem zied
<slimTN> je veux renommer tous les fichier d'un dossier
<slimTN> pour qu'il devienne 1 2 3 4 ..... 100
<slimTN> mé jé pa pu :/
<crack3r> slim__
<crack3r> re
<slim__> wa3
<crack3r> slim__, tu sais faire un script shell?
<slim__> b1 sure
<slim__> --'
<slim__> sinn sayé taw
<slim__> :p
<slim__> 3andi fichier
<slim__> féh
<slim__> dé centéne de ligne
<slim__> n7eb nfasa5 menhom klk
<slim__> komon je fé
<crack3r> selon quel critere?
<slim__> par exemple
<slim__> eli yabdéw bel
<slim__> ab lkol
<slim__> el critér houwa
<slim__> le 1ér walla é 2 pr mot
<crack3r> j'ai pas compris :s
<crack3r> amma possible, cherche les expressions reguliers
<crack3r> slim_Z, je connais pas le syntaxe exact, 7asilou qqchose comme ca, $ tr ^[ab] \n < fichier
<oix> plop sarhan zied :))
<sarhan> salut oix et zied
<oix> come stai ?
<sarhan> italien?
<oix> si
<sarhan> je vais bien et toi?
<oix> molto bene ! :)
<sarhan> bene
<oix> alors quoi de neuf ?
<sarhan> salut crack3r
<crack3r> lu sarhan
<sarhan> oix, toi qui s'y connait en presque tout
<sarhan> je cherche un mot dans une image
<sarhan> tu peux m'aider?
<oix> je m'y connait en presque tout ? (c'est la première fois qu'on me dit ça :D ) yes, I can try !
<sarhan> oix, http://www.infomirmo.fr/images/tasse.JPG
<sarhan> je crois que quand ils disent que le mots est caché dans l'image c'est au sens figuré :P
<crack3r> sarhan, y'en a du text :)
<crack3r> un commentaire plutot
<sarhan> ah wé
<sarhan> j'ai oublié ca --'
<crack3r> CREATOR: gd-jpeg v1.0 (using IJG JPEG v62), quality = 85
<crack3r> ca aide ou pas?
<crack3r> XD
<sarhan> rien :P
<oix> ou ptet que c'est au sens réel du terme, il y a des logiciels pour cacher du texte dans des images, un système de codage ...
<crack3r> c le seul text que j'ai trouvee
<sarhan> crack3r, merci pour ton aide
<sarhan> bon je vous donne la question
<sarhan> Find the hidden word in this picture
<sarhan> ca parrait claire
<sarhan> crack3r, comment on fait pour voir les comment d'une image?
<crack3r> sarhan, j'ai utilisee strings
<sarhan> ah ok
<crack3r> trouvee
<crack3r> :D
<crack3r> sarhan, je te donne pour 5 dinars
<sarhan> ti drop fisa3
<sarhan> je dois deco
<sarhan> et dis moi comment t'as trouvé
<crack3r> att c pas tres clair
<sarhan> comment t'as trouvé?
<sarhan> la maniere
<sarhan> pas la solution
<crack3r> gimp
<sarhan> koi exactement?
<sarhan> j'ai déja essayé de changer les ombres avec gimp
<sarhan> t'as fais koi avec gimp :(
<crack3r> c'est white house je crois
<crack3r> sarhan je sais pas ca s'appel comment
<sarhan> Non ce n'est pas la bonne réponse
<sarhan> t'as fais koi avec gimp?
<sarhan> la manoeuvre ???
<crack3r> the white house
<crack3r> ??
<crack3r> des ombres sarhan
<crack3r> essaye the white house
<sarhan> Non ce n'est pas la bonne réponse
<sarhan> un screenshoot?
<crack3r> http://img21.imageshack.us/i/screenshot7uq.png/ sarhan
<crack3r> essaye house
<sarhan> faut faire koi avec gimp?
<crack3r> ajoute des ombre a cet endroit
<oix> crack3r, trouvé aussi, je vois clairement house
<oix> mais je ne comprend pas bien le premier mot
<oix> je vais continué pour voir
<crack3r> oix, zoom in, c'est bien white house
<crack3r> y'a un mot avant
<oix> oui
<oix> c'est white house
<crack3r> mais sarhan n'est plus la
<crack3r> XD
<oix> j'ai un gros souci ! à chaque fois que j'ouvre un navigateur net il se ferme tout de suite :(
<crack3r> bizarre
<crack3r> c'est seulemt ac les navigateurs?
<oix> oui ! et c'est avec tous mes navigateurs, iceweasel, google chrome, chromium, epiphany et midori
<oix> d'ailleurs c'est avec wget que j'ai eu l'image de sarhan, mais j'ai pas réussi à avoir la tienne !
<crack3r> oix strace google-chrome
<crack3r> ta essayee?
<oix> nope
<oix> strace ? c'est quoi ?
<crack3r> pour le debogage.. pour chercher le probleme
<oix> je vais l'installer, là je suis entrain de réinstaller flash, je me suis dit que c'est ptet à cause de lui !
<crack3r> ah oui, ca peut etre une cause
<oix> crack3r, toujours le même problème :(
<crack3r> :/
<crack3r> ta essaye avec strace?
<crack3r> y'as pas d'erruers?
<oix> il me faut d'abord ajouter le dépot qui contient strace, installer strace puis voir avec
<oix> ce n'est pas un problème au niveau des navigateurs, c'est surement un truc de mauvais que j'ai installé et je ne sais pas quoi
<oix> j'avais ajouté le dépot backports et tu sais que les paquets qui s'y trouvent sont très instable !
<oix> crack3r, strace google-chrome :  <unfinished ... exit status 127>
<crack3r> et avant ca?
<oix> sorry ! là tout le système a planté ! il est dandereux ton strace crack3r :p
<slimTN> lu all
<slimTN> besoin d'aide
<slimTN> dans vim
<slimTN> j'ai fais :s/mot/newmot
<slimTN> mais il ne remplace que la 1ér occurence
<crack3r> uh vim, c'est pas mon truc
<crack3r> ping oix
<crack3r> t'as une idee?
<oix> je ne maitrise pas vim :/ j'aurais googlé si j'avais un navigateur !
<crack3r> nano FTW!
<slimTN> :D
<slimTN> sé nn fo ajouté
<slimTN> :%s/old/new/g
<slimTN> % pour tous
<slimTN> s
<slimTN> replace
<slimTN> wel g global
<slimTN> é sa marche xD
<oix> :D
<slimTN> taw n7eb najouti une tabulation
<crack3r> gg slimTN :)
<slimTN> devants chaque ligne
<slimTN> thx crack3r
<crack3r> tabulation c'est \t :p
<slimTN> car je fé
<slimTN> LOAD DATA LOCAL INFILE '/home/slim/projets/mail/src/test' INTO TABLE matable;
<slimTN> wel fichier mté3i fih
<slimTN> blbla<tab>blablabla
<slimTN> dc yetsabou fel bd ama blablabla fel 2emme col wel 1er col féha el id autoincreas
<slimTN> dc
<slimTN> il fo ajouté une <tab> devants chaque ligne de 4500000  ligne :D
<slimTN> alrs les geeks
<slimTN> aide plz
<slimTN> cc zied oix bemawi crack3r
<crack3r> slimTN, j'ai rien compris, amma c'est fesable
<crack3r> att
<slimTN> loool
<slimTN> je veux ajouter une tab au débu de chaque ligne :/
<crack3r> j'ai tout oubliee za7
<crack3r> vais googler
<slimTN> :join #vim-fr
<sarhan> salut bemawi crack3r oix sarhan et zied
<crack3r> sali sarhan XD
<sarhan> ne me parle pas toi :'(
<slimTN> wéna lé ?
<sarhan> lu
<sarhan> slimTN,
<slimTN> lu :D
<slimTN> chbihom 7agara fel #vim-fr ?
<sarhan> slimTN, rtfm pour ton prb de vim
<slimTN> ya r1 :/
<crack3r> Nouvelle beta de Skype est out
<crack3r> la 2.2 :d
<crack3r> :D
<sarhan> sa7a enoum
<sarhan> ca fait 2 jours
<sarhan> mais bon ca reste loin de skype 5 windows qui marche très bien avec wine
<crack3r> euh sarhan, chnwa fiha zayed la version de windows?
<slimTN> xD
<sarhan> crack3r meilleur interface
<sarhan> une meilleur gestion des appel audio video
<sarhan> mais bon je n'utilise pas skype :D
<crack3r> interface :s
<sarhan> ti quand je vois skype 2.2 ca me rappel teamspeak 2
<crack3r> et quand tu vois la console linux? tfakrek b chnwa?
<oix> sarhan ! re, je confirme pour white house !
<sarhan> ok
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-09
<seif12> Slt tuntuxien
<fellag> salut seif12
<crack3r> salut seif12
<seif12> Slt
<seif12> alors elle fait quoi de spécial notre  local team
<crack3r> seif12, http://www.ubuntu-tn.org/
<crack3r> :)
<seif12> Ok merci , je suis venue ici juste par curiosité
<seif12> je suis un utilisateur de Ubuntu depuis plus de deux ans
<crack3r> bienvenue parmis nous seif12
<fellag> seif12, heu c'est un peu tard pour visité le chan , c'est plus active le matin :-°
<seif12> et la je pense que je vais migré vers Debian
<seif12> lool
<seif12> vous dormez
<fellag> plutot ils dorment , vu que je vous parle je suis par conséquence bien reveillé :þ
<fellag> seif12, et pourquoi Debian ?
<seif12> a cause de Gnome
<seif12> puisque Canonical
<seif12> va migré vers Unity
<crack3r> oui seif12, moi aussi j'ai apprecié ce choix.. mais bon, Mark ya3ref 5ir
<crack3r> j'ai pas apprecié*
<seif12> oui  c'est vrai Mark ya3rif 5ir, mais c'est  une question d'habitude aussi
<seif12> et ça devrai posé au début plein de problème de compatibilité avec les soft que j'utilise
<bemawi> [01:33] <crack3r> seif12, http://www.ubuntu-tn.org/ <= hey, pourquoi c'est pas dans le topic ?
<crack3r> bemawi, j'ai aucune idee :/
<crack3r> je vais demander a nizarus
<bemawi> sinon, il est prevu que gnome 3 soit dispo ultérieurement
<bemawi> crack3r: mouais, ton lien, c'est "un fake" pour le moment ^^
<crack3r> haha, je voulais aider avec ce que j'avais :P
<bemawi> pas terrible la redirection en plus :p
<bemawi> http://www.ubuntu-tn.org/FreedomFightersGroup
<bemawi> devrait me conduire
<bemawi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/FreedomFightersGroup
<bemawi> hors, ça me conduit
<bemawi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeamFreedomFightersGroup
<crack3r> bemawi, ils ont pas une team web pour tout organiser.. c'est normal donc :)
<bemawi> crack3r: tu connais la personne qui heberge le domaine et sa redirection ?
<bemawi> car si oui, transmet lui ça :p
<bemawi> RedirectMatch Permanent (.*)$  https://wiki.ubuntu.com$1
<bemawi> heuu
<bemawi> non
<bemawi> ça
<crack3r> bemawi, voici le whois
<crack3r> Registrant ID:mmr-38190
<crack3r> Registrant Name:James Troup
<crack3r> Registrant Organization:Canonical, Ltd.
<crack3r> Registrant Street1:One Circular Road
<bemawi> RedirectMatch Permanent (.*)$  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam$1
<bemawi> bha, tout mes whois sont "faké"
<bemawi>  729 Mo téléchargés en 38min 49s (313 ko/s)
<crack3r> cool ^^
<bemawi> mouais
<bemawi> sauf que la màj etait bloqué par une note d'info sur la fixation de bug
<salma> hello for all
<salma> cc
<darkus> selem
<ANIS> salem darkus
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<ANIS> bonsoir SalahGo
<SalahGo> Ahla ANIS !
<SalahGo> ANIS, tu sais comment corriger le bug d'Anthy sur 64bit?
<ANIS> aucune idée..
<ANIS> :(
<SalahGo> ça marchait à merveille sur 32bit
<ANIS> :/
<SalahGo> Même sur le forum d'Ubuntu, personne ne comprend...
<SalahGo> みつけた！！！！！
<SalahGo> i guess i found it!
<SalahGo> j'ai trouvé
<ANIS> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/UbuntuTips/JapaneseEnvironment/IbusAnthy
<SalahGo> ohh
<SalahGo> pas mal les raccourcis!
<SalahGo> merci, ça ne corrige pas le bug, mais ça permet de les éviter
<ANIS> :)
<SalahGo> わかってます！！
<SalahGo> ça marche! ^^
<bemawi> Shift+スペース, <= c'est quek racourci ça hein ?
<ANIS> looool.. je connais pas la japonnais :p
<SalahGo> shift + space
<ANIS> normalement
<bemawi> aligato :)
<SalahGo> ça se lit "supeesu"
<SalahGo> c'est en katakana
<ANIS> :)
<bemawi> n'empeche, c'est du n'importe quoi, sur un chan "arabe", on cherche en "français" une aide trouvée en "japonais"
<bemawi> mouahahahahah
<SalahGo> en effet...
<SalahGo> j'aurais du aller sur le chan jp...
<SalahGo> mais personne n'est jamais là
<SalahGo> ils sont toujours afk
<bemawi> nihingo ?
<SalahGo> nihongo*
<bemawi> SalahGo: tu as une certaine maitrise du jao. ?
<bemawi> jap.
<SalahGo> pas vraiment
<SalahGo> seulement les hiragana et katakana, et encore, je ne les maitrise pas
<SalahGo> il me reste...
<SalahGo> 8000 kanji à connaitre et a apprendre xD
<SalahGo> すごいこれ
<SalahGo> アンチがさいこう！
<SalahGo> ＾＾
<SalahGo> anthy c'est le meilleur!
<SalahGo> et dire que j'ai amelioré mon japonais grâce à ubuntu, personne ne me croirait :p
<bemawi> bha
<bemawi> j'ai du améliorer mon anglais
<ANIS> je te croit moi :p.. juste explique moi comment hhhh :D
<SalahGo> bah, ubuntu a le meilleur dictionnaire de Kanji que j'ai jamais vu
<ANIS> :D
<SalahGo> une version comme celle d'ubuntu, on doit la payer 399$ normalement
<ANIS> je pense que c'est l'effet de l'open source
<bemawi> bha, tu peux aussi mettre le pc en jap ;)
<SalahGo> je l'ai fait, sur un autre pc
<SalahGo> Ubuntu en japonais :)
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit tlm, merci pour l'aide ANIS !
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-10
<fellag> bonsoir :)
<crack3r> bonsoir fellag
<fellag> salut crack3r !)
<fellag> :) *
<fellag> xDD
<crack3r> comment cava fellag ?
<fellag> bien thx , et toi crack3r  ?
<crack3r> bien aussi :)
<crack3r> ta quoi de neuf?
<fellag> bof rien , cherche un lien dvdrip du film 23 , je suis pommé a cause de la soirée d'aujourdhui et pi je pense avoir choppé une angine a coz de l'air >< c tt et toi ?
<crack3r> rien :de 9 pour moi p
<fellag> bon tu va arreté oui xD
<fellag> j'ai marre des copier coller !
<fellag> et toi t'a l'air de t'emmerder serieux se soir xDD
<crack3r> haha, ya tjrs le fleche haut ^^
<fellag> non crack3r , sous xchat
<fellag> c spécifique a chaque onglet le log :p
<crack3r> ah, xchat c d la merde alors :p
<fellag> crack3r, j'ai encore la flemme de configurer irssi u__u
<crack3r> bouge ton cul et cree toi ton propre client irc
<fellag> crack3r, pourquoi faire tant qu'il y a irssi xD
<fellag> et pi moi , je suis maitre du 'Rien faire'
<fellag> et laisser a demain se que je dois faire aujourdhui
<crack3r> mdr
<darkus> slm
<darkus> je veux regarder  tv7
<darkus> ya pas d'mms microszift media server sous linux??
<fellag> darkus, mplayer
<fellag> :]
<darkus> jarrabt vlc
<darkus> chay
<fellag> darkus, mplayer
<fellag> pas vlc
<fellag> donne ton lien pour voir
<darkus> http://www.babnet.net/tunisiatv.phphttp://www.babnet.net/tunisiatv.php
<fellag> darkus, ça marche parfait chez moi t'a just a lancer la commande
<fellag> mplayer mms://vipmms9.yacast.net/tunisie7
<fellag> attendre quelque instant et ça marche
<fellag> darkus, alors ?
<darkus> fellag:  mriguel
<darkus> sauf que ça coupe bcp
<darkus> on peut po change le buffring??
<darkus> nkabrou fih
<fellag> darkus, non desolé jamais essayé
<fellag> sinn tu pourra downloader
<fellag> et regarder apres ça reste une solution aussi
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-02
<AminosAmigos> hello :)
<ounis> hey AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> wassup :
<ounis> so so
<AminosAmigos> hello
<Tux-Tn> salut
<AminosAmigos> cv Tux-Tn  ?
<Tux-Tn> bien et toi?
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, c'est toi qui a écrit sur le pad qui concerne le site de l'ifsf?
<AminosAmigos> yep why ?
<Tux-Tn> tu veux participer?
<Tux-Tn> j'ai presque fini
<Tux-Tn> il reste le contenu
<Tux-Tn> la galerie photo
<Tux-Tn> et le plugin de streaming
<AminosAmigos> waw you're almost done what can i do ? X)
<Tux-Tn> give me cookies :D
<AminosAmigos> Want i cookie? sorry i ate it all :p
<AminosAmigos> ?, Tux-Tn win mchit
<Tux-Tn> ma3andi fin mchit
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-03
<DelphiWorld> re
<DelphiWorld> :)
<Tux-Tn> hello DelphiWorld
<Tux-Tn> ca va bien?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn:  tré tré bien;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu vas ecouté une music tré tré tré tré atirante
<Tux-Tn> pas vraiment le temps
<Tux-Tn> des trucs à terminer
<Tux-Tn> pour ce soir
<bmoez> salut, qu'elle est la difference entre CC-by-sa et GPL pour les livres et les textes?
<mohamedrached> salut
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-04
<samcook> bonjour a tous :)
<samcook> je n'arrive pas a detecter ma carte graphique sur ub 11.10 merci de repondre
<Tux-Tn> samcook, c'est quoi le problème exactement
<Tux-Tn> samcook, faut préciser la carte graphique  et le pilote que t'as
<samcook> nvidia 610 m je crois merci
<samcook> le pc etait en free dos je vien a peine de passer sur ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> et c'est quoi ton message d'erreur?
<Tux-Tn> la carte graphique n'est pas detecté?
<Tux-Tn> ou elle fonctionne en mode restreint?
<samcook> elle n'est mm pas detecter dans la liste des peripheriques graphiques
<samcook> il nya rien dans la fenetre  " peripherique supplementaire "
<Tux-Tn> bizarre
<Tux-Tn> samcook, t'as fais un tour du coté Système -> Administration -> Pilotes de périphérique ?
<Tux-Tn> ou en recherchant pilotes de périphérique si t'as unity
<samcook> Système -> Administration -> Pilotes de périphérique  RIEN A SIGNALER :)
<Tux-Tn> samcook, lspci |grep VGA ca donne quoi?
<Tux-Tn> et puis est-ce que t'as une carte graphique integrée intel?
<samcook> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1058 (rev a1)
<Tux-Tn> samcook t'as quoi comme pc?
<Tux-Tn> ah il est parti :(
<Tux-Tn> re samcook
<Tux-Tn> c'est comme j'avais dis ton pc boot sur la carte graphique intel
<samcook> bleme de connection
<samcook> rebonjours
<Tux-Tn> tu dois modifier un truc au menu du bios
<samcook> il ya un cd bizarre avec la machine
<Tux-Tn> ca ne necessite pas de cd
<Tux-Tn> juste tu dois changer quelque part un truc
<Tux-Tn> samcook, t'as quoi comme pc?
<samcook> drivers uniquement pour " windows 7 " c'est quoi un "windows 7"
<samcook> le cd etait avec le pc asus k53 s
<Tux-Tn> un windows 7 est un monstre maléfique
<bemawi> une fenêtres isolante de 7 couches de verre ?
<bemawi> mais bon, il manque door 7 alors
<bemawi> pour bien isoler sa maison :s
<Tux-Tn> samcook, donc je disai au menu de bios tu dois changer une option pour utiliser la carte graphique pci
<Tux-Tn> bemawi, après les gens de microsoft vont venir fermer le canal
<bemawi> Tux-Tn: je fais juste un constat :p
<Tux-Tn> que ubuntulog rapportera chez eux
<bemawi> bha, le scie hi aie ou le elf bi aie le saura bien avant
<samcook> ok je fais le faire :) merci
<samcook> vais ou fais ?
<Tux-Tn> samcook, vais à mon avis
<bemawi> vais
<Tux-Tn> mais fais ça donne un accent allemand n'est ce pas bemawi ?
<samcook> ah ok je france tj bien le mercredi
<Tux-Tn> on est mercredi?
<bemawi> je dirais plus : je bais le baire ça berai allmand
<samcook> une autre question le miroir ubuntu.tn est actif ou pas ?
<Tux-Tn> samcook, il est à jour oui
<Tux-Tn> samcook, mais c'est mirror.tn
<Tux-Tn> samcook, ubuntu.tn ca sera le site de ubuntu tunisie qui est encore de construction
<Tux-Tn> samcook, tu trouvera mirror.tn dans la liste des mirroirs dans ton ubuntu
<samcook> je viens de le voir ;)
<samcook> je vous donne ceci www.le-libriste.fr
<Tux-Tn> pas terrible
<Tux-Tn> je connais l'auteur
<Tux-Tn> samcook, la plus part des articles sont du copié collé
<Tux-Tn> il a copié l'un de mes articles 2 fois :'(
<samcook> ah oui
<samcook> tes articles sont sous licence "proprietaire" quelle horreur !
<Tux-Tn> non pas du tout
<Tux-Tn> cc-by-sa
<Tux-Tn> ce qu'il me dérange c'est qu'il n'a pas respecté la licence
<Tux-Tn> il a pas cité la source du truc
<samcook> passe moi ta source !
<Tux-Tn> ma source? :'(
<Tux-Tn> tu veux une radio de mon corps?
<samcook> normalement il doit citer la source
<samcook> non pas du tout
<Tux-Tn> samcook, ca a marché le truc de carte graphique?
<samcook> je suis en fac de medecine alors envoie moi les aussi
<Tux-Tn> sérieux?
<samcook> je suis entrain de mettre a jour le systeme
<samcook> oui a la fac de sousse  :)
<samcook> je my connais en radio vieux !
<Tux-Tn> samcook, je dois attendre combien d'années pour avoir un ccertificate maladie?
<Tux-Tn> auto correct failure
<Tux-Tn> certificat*
<samcook> 2 ans
<Tux-Tn> ah non c'est pas possible j'en aurais plus besoin dans 2 ans
<samcook> pour le moment je traine dans les couloirs ! mais dans 2 ans DISTRIPUTION GRATUIT SOUS LICENCE LIBRE DE CERTIFICAT MALADIE :)
<Tux-Tn> bemawi, tu veux une consultation libre?
<samcook> :)
<bemawi> bha, je suis déjà prix en charge :p
<bemawi> j'ai du perdre que 2 euros maxi
<samcook> quand je pense que la consultation medicale est a 30 dinars environ !
<Tux-Tn> bemawi, 30dinar = 15€
<bemawi> 22€ en france :(
<bemawi> pour un chirugien, 37€
<bemawi> :(
<bemawi> mais là, on est "hs" :p
<DelphiWorld> salam all ;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ;)
<DelphiWorld> http://pbx.zenoradio.com:8000/live.m3u
<DelphiWorld> d
<Tux-Tn> hello DelphiWorld
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, tu vas venir fin avril?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: :D
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: inshalah si pocible:D
<Tux-Tn> ya RMS qui vient ;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: qui rms ?
<Tux-Tn> richard mathieus stallman
<DelphiWorld> je le connais pas:)
<Tux-Tn> le mec qui a eu l'idée de GNu
<Tux-Tn> Gnu
<Tux-Tn> et de la licence GPL
<Tux-Tn> et d'emacs
<Tux-Tn> et de la free software foundation
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: il vien en tunisy? oh... bien ;)
<Tux-Tn> oui
<Tux-Tn> il vient pour une conférence
<DelphiWorld> :P
<fak_her> bonsoir
<fak_her> parfois plutot souvent ubuntu kif nssakrou yo93od barcha ecran noir avec lecriture en blanc.. mitiplanta 8adi w howa yssaker f les applications :/
<fak_her> rassteli nssaker fih mel bouton physique
<fak_her> une solution ?
<Tux-Tn> fak_her, fermer les applications avant d'éteindre l'odrinateurs
<Tux-Tn> ordinateur*
<fak_her> ndour 3lihom el kol, deluge, dropbox, weather-indicator...
<fak_her> w chay
<fak_her> dernièrement j’utilise cette commande " sudo shutdown now -P "
<fak_her> mais el beri7 tiplanta
<fak_her> 7assib manitfaker " stoping bluethooth "
<fak_her> kifah je démarre  ubuntu  avec bluetooth désactivé ?
<fak_her> cette solution ne marche pas http://bit.ly/Her7LO
<DelphiWorld> el
<DelphiWorld> ;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ou est anis ?
<Tux-Tn> il dort
<Tux-Tn> ou il mange peut être
<leroi> salém
<Tux-Tn> salam leroi
<leroi> koi de 9 ?
<Tux-Tn> c'est plutot à toi de nous le dire
<Tux-Tn> :D
<leroi> c'est beau le nouveau arrière plan d UBUNTU 12.04 non?
<leroi>  Neige.sh est un script bash qui permet d'afficher des flocons de neige dans son terminal. Il a été codé par le site myh3r3.com. Ce script est totalement inutile, donc indispensable, mais je me devais de vous le partager.
<leroi> wget www.tux-planet.fr/public/dev/shell/neige.sh chmod +x neige.sh && ./neige.sh
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ;)
<DelphiWorld> good night:P
<DelphiWorld> bye sarhan sarhan sarhan :P
<maher> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-05
<DelphiWorld> salam:D
<ounis> ahla DelphiWorld
<ounis> labas ?
<ounis> wa alikom assalam wa rahmat allah wa barakatoh
<DelphiWorld> bien merci ounis et vous;)
<ounis> labas alhamdoulillah
<ounis> ach 3andek jdid DelphiWorld ?
<DelphiWorld> walah rien :D
<DelphiWorld> et vous;)
<ounis> :)
<ounis> kil 3ada routine
<DelphiWorld> :D
<DelphiWorld> a qu'elle country vous êtes ounis ?
<ounis> tunisia
<ounis> why ?
<ounis> sarhan rja3t esmek sarhan ?
<DelphiWorld> que pur s'avoir ounis ;)
<ounis> ok
 * DelphiWorld slaps sarhan around a bit with a large trout
<el_m3allem> salut
<sarhan> ounis, non mais quand le vps reboot le bouncer reutilise mon nom d'utilisateur donc je dois changer à chaque fois
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ZNC? ;)
 * Tux-Tn slaps DelphiWorld around a bit with a large trout
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, Tu connais?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: biensure;)
<DelphiWorld> salam back
<DelphiWorld> tu est la Tux-Tn ?
<Tux-Tn> oui
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: je te dérenge un peux;)
<Tux-Tn> non
<Tux-Tn> parle
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: allé a kingOfSat ou LyngSat et choisir le satéllite "Badr" et choisir pour moi un transpondeur, qui a plus de chaine TV/RADIO ;)
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, je fais ça chez moi ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: oui, et donne moi la fréquence;)
<Tux-Tn> ba désolé on a pas badr
<Tux-Tn> la parabole va de nilsat à astra
<Tux-Tn> j'ai eu la flemme d'ajouter un autre sat et trouver le bon signal manuellement
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: HAHAHA, dans votre PC;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: sa n'a rien avoir avec votre parabol;)
<Tux-Tn> ah
<Tux-Tn> j'ai enfin compris x)
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
<Tux-Tn> skype?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: just ici ;) PM :D
<DelphiWorld> tux
<DelphiWorld> Ping Pong
<SlimTN> rezguino ooooooooooooo :D
<SlimTN> rezguino: vien #geeks-tn
<rezguino> ok
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-06
<SlimTN> Tu ne m'as pas convaincu eon01
<SlimTN> & lu all
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-07
<samcook> bonsoir
<samcook> bordel la tech optimus de nvidia me pourri la vie je suis obliger de retourner sous w7 :(
<samcook> tuxtun te la !
<ubunt231> slt TLM
<DelphiWorld> salam:D
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: comment je peux désactivé gnome svp ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: je veux pas une gui comment je fait sa ?
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
<elacheche_anis> salam les gars :)
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, quoi de neuf??
<DelphiWorld> salam elacheche_anis :)
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, t'as une solution pour ça? <DelphiWorld> [18:23:25] Tux-Tn: comment je peux désactivé gnome svp ?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: bye bye debian, j'ai installé Ubuntu Server ;)
<DelphiWorld> LOL;)
<DelphiWorld> re re elacheche_anis
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: go
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld,  :D
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, je go out? :(
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: LOL! je dit go allé parle a elacheche_anis ;)
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, t'as une solution pour ça? <DelphiWorld> [18:23:25] Tux-Tn: comment je peux désactivé gnome svp ?
<elacheche_anis> désactivé gnome!! simple utilise un autre DE :p
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, tu veux utiliser KDE? ou quoi exactement?
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, juste un shell
<elacheche_anis> ah jimla X)
<elacheche_anis> use ubuntu server :p X) sinon je sais pas si tu purge touts les DE tu aura quoi comme résultat.. jamais testé ça :/
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, il voulait ubuntu server à la base
<Tux-Tn> on s'est trompé d'iso
<Tux-Tn> j'ai installé ubuntu desktop
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, utilise tasksel et supprime ubuntu-desktop
<elacheche_anis> et les meta paquets de tous ce qui est graphique.. mais je te conseil dde re-installer ubuntu server car ubuntu-desktop laisse des trace(fichier/service/apps..)
<DelphiWorld> HAHAHAHAHA elacheche_anis tu a entandu à propos de nessma EU?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, nope!
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: voir, fait une nouver recherche. je voi nessma et nessma eu ;)
<DelphiWorld> can dvblast transcode ?
<DelphiWorld> ERR... pas ici;)
<DelphiWorld> bienvenue abdo
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: Tux-Tn on a un nouveau invité, abdo je les trouvé a #openwrt. il cherche la doc pour OpenWRT en français mais je confirm que c'est introuvable ;)
<DelphiWorld> et un tunisien;)
<elacheche_anis> salam abdo et welcome :)
<elacheche_anis> je cherche avec toi :)
<abdo> wa alaykom salam
<DelphiWorld> abdo: je suis tayeb de l'algérie
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: PING
<DelphiWorld> bn
<abdo> enchanté
<elacheche_anis> abdo, http://bit.ly/HvM3Rt
<elacheche_anis> abdo, peut être tu trouveras quelque chose utile :)
<abdo> merci anis
<abdo> anis,Tu cherches docs pour une étude du firmware ou bien pour simplement installation et configuration?
<elacheche_anis> abdo, je cherche la doc pour toi :D X) sinon je suis intéressé par l'installation et la configuration, sauf que j'ai pas un routeur qui support OpenWrt.. Mais je trouve quelque chose intéressante dans la page wiki de OpenWrt: OpenWrt in VirtualBox
<abdo> merci anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
<abdo> j'ai déjà installé openwrt sur machine virtuelle et j'ai fait la configuration des packages nécessaires
<elacheche_anis> abdo, sauf les tests est ce que faire fonctionner Openwrt su une VM peut être utile??
<abdo> ui
<abdo> bien sûr
<abdo> tu peut tous tester si comme vous êtes sur le routeur lui même
<elacheche_anis> sauf ça y a pas d'autre avantage?
<abdo> si, dans le cas ou tu essayes de développer un nouveau package
<abdo> tu peux tester son fonctionnement
<elacheche_anis> ok :) thx for the informations :)
<abdo> de rien
<abdo> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-08
<anotehr> bonjour à tous, je viens d'installer ubuntu 12.04 en version beta 2  sur mon laptop (NEC e-motion): mon problème c'est que je ne peux pas me connecter au wifi malgré qu'il est affiché dans la barre de connexion !! (voir capture d'écran par ici : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/wifiy.png/ ) merci
<anotehr> bonjour à tous, je viens d'installer ubuntu 12.04 en version beta 2  sur mon laptop (NEC e-motion): mon problème c'est que je ne peux pas me connecter au wifi malgré qu'il est affiché dans la barre de connexion !! (voir capture d'écran par ici : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/wifiy.png/ ) merci
<anotehr> résultats des commandes lspci et iwconfig par ici : http://paste.ubuntu.com/920880/      and     http://paste.ubuntu.com
<elacheche_anis> hold on anotehr :)
<anotehr> I'm here elacheche_anis
<anotehr> :)
<elacheche_anis> anotehr, lien pour iwconfig stp
<anotehr> elacheche_anis: résultat de la commande lwconfig : /media/CE646B4B646B34FD/blue mountain state/BMS S01
<anotehr> lool
<anotehr> sorry
<anotehr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/920891/
<anotehr> elacheche_anis: lspci : http://paste.ubuntu.com/920880/  &  iwconfig : http://paste.ubuntu.com/920891/  &  lsmod : http://paste.ubuntu.com/920903/
<elacheche_anis> anotehr, essaie d'ouvrir jockey-gtk (via le temrinal ou à l'aide de ALT+F2) et dis moi qu'est ce qu'il affiche, je pense que y a un manqu dans le pilote ou extension du wifi..
<anotehr> elacheche_anis: non : tout va bien : je pense que tu parles des pilotes propriétaires !
<elacheche_anis> oui..
<anotehr> !!
<anotehr> en fait le wifi marche nikel avec ubuntu 11.10 mais je viens d'installer ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 et là je ne sais pas pourquoi les réseaux s'affichent en "mode désctivés" comme çà ce voit sur l'image
<elacheche_anis> oui c'est bizarre.. anotehr en faite y a deux possibilités.. ou le driver wifi n'est pas bien installer.. ou c'est un bug et c'est normal dans une version beta..
<anotehr> elacheche_anis: le driver est bien installé : en fait c'est un bug mais je n'arrive pas à trouver une bonne piste !
<elacheche_anis> :/
<anotehr> elacheche_anis: hi clache : j'ai entré manuellement les paramètres de connexion : nom, ESSID et mot de passe (via modifications des connexions -> sans fil) et çà marche :)
<anotehr> en attendant que je trouve une solution meilleure :)
<elacheche_anis> anotehr, cherche si le bug est signaler sinon signale le stp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-01
<nizarus> ping Neo31`
<elacheche_anis> salam nizarus, Neo31` est un 'bot'..
<nizarus> salam elacheche_anis
<nizarus> depuis quand Neo31` est un bot :p
<elacheche_anis> Depuis quand Neo31 utilise deux nicknames Neo31 et Neo31`
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> Depuis que **** ← Désolé dé5il fi 7it fi jorrit les exams
<nizarus> rabby m3ak pour les exams :)
<nizarus> il faut dire aussi que ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas mis les pieds ici ;)
<mezen> salam elacheche_anis, nizarus
<elacheche_anis> salam ma
<elacheche_anis> salam ma
<elacheche_anis> salam mezen
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, hier y avait mawale ici
<nizarus> salam mezen
<mezen> ma, ma, mezen ... (mo, mo, motus)
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, oui j'au vu le log après :) c'était une surprise :)
<mezen> nizarus, tu fais quoi dans la vie ?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-02
<proby> elacheche_anis , salam
<elacheche_anis> salam proby
<proby> btw am accepted at isitcom :p
<proby> what are my chances to not get a hart attack ?
<elacheche_anis> congrats :)
<elacheche_anis> Wait, and you'll find the answer by your self :p
<proby> thanks :)
<proby> hhhhh , this looks dangerous :p
<elacheche_anis> x)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-04
<nizarus> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong nizarus
<Neo31> 5mn stp
<nizarus> oki Neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-06
<mezen> salut
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-31
<ubuntiste-msakni> salam
<ubuntiste-msakni> ping nizarus
<ubuntiste-msakni> désolé pour les réponse tardives :(
<ubuntiste-msakni> je parle des mails :(
<nizarus> pong ubuntiste-msakni
<nizarus> alors quoi de 9
<nizarus> je viens de voir ton mail
<nizarus> qui d'autre sera présent ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Selon le loco dir y a hichem, ala et hardi.. luna nous rejoindra samedi après midi (work)..
<ubuntiste-msakni> Sinon pour le planing, t'as raison.. on doit faire une présentations général durant la j1
<ubuntiste-msakni> Je vais essayer de préparer un draft du planing ce soir → wiki
<ubuntiste-msakni> Sinon j'ai fait une demande de congé pour vendredi, demain "nimrij" 3arfi pour qu'il accepte
<nizarus> pour le vendredi on commence tard vers 17h00
<nizarus> vaut mieux planifier la présentation générale le samedi
<nizarus> non ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Emmm.. Ah bon! J'ai pensé qu'on commence le matin :/
<nizarus> non
<nizarus> regarde bien le planning ugj globla
<nizarus> global
<ubuntiste-msakni> Oups, j'ai pas vu ça.. Hate when they change the rules and I don't see them -_- x)
<ubuntiste-msakni> OK Alors..
<nizarus> donc tu peux travailler le vendredi une demi journée :p
<nizarus> il faut qu'il y ai quelques un le vendredi
<nizarus> j'ai une discussion avec M. Wahid
<ubuntiste-msakni> Alors.. On commence vers 17h avec une présentations des fields de contribution.. On commence par de la traduction (comme dab).. Après on essaie de Tester la nouvelle version, puis lire de la documentation sur le packaging + bug triaging + UTouch Dev.. ça sera ok?
<nizarus> et il d'accord pour le principe de passer la nuit à l'iset à condition de designer des responsables
<nizarus> parmi ceux qui passent la nuit
<ubuntiste-msakni> Ah non, je vais faire mon max pour avoir toute la journées.. 4h de travail vont gacher toute la journée :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> Oui je comprend
<nizarus> des FF ou des MC (par exemple)
<nizarus> l'association Evonuma essayera de prendre en charge les sandwichs
<ubuntiste-msakni> Coool :D J'ai pensé à amener du pain + du sardine x)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Concernant la salle info.. nous aurons pas besoin.. la biblio suffira
<nizarus> à la buvette ou ailleurs
<nizarus> CLibre aussi peut le faire à condition d'avoir des factures ;)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Si quelqu'un veux dormir il peut le faire devant ça machine :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> OK
<ubuntiste-msakni> Mon problème c'est la nuit :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> On doit avoir du pain avant 8h + des accessoires.. sinon après minuit ils vont me manger x)
<nizarus> Apparement il est possible de se mettre d'accord avec le responsable de la buvette
<nizarus> il peut vous ramener des sandwich la nuit
<ubuntiste-msakni> OK..
<nizarus> ou peut être envoyer un groupe faire des achats pas loin :)
<nizarus> déconnexion :/ c'était quoi ma dernière phrase ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Emmm.. Je vais voir si y a des magasin à coté
<ubuntiste-msakni> <nizarus> ou peut être envoyer un groupe faire des achats pas loin :)
<nizarus> ok
<nizarus> l'iset n'est pas loin des zones habitées
<ubuntiste-msakni> à propos de la connexion :D Y a une bonne connexion à ISET? :-v  :D
<nizarus> théoriquement oui :/ comme toutes les institutions universitaires :/
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D fara7itni :D
<nizarus> je pense qu'une visite des lieux s'impose avant le début de UGJ :/
<nizarus> bon pour le programme, je propose :
<nizarus> (programme général) pas celui spécifique de UGJ
<nizarus> - Présentation CLibre
<nizarus> (5 mn) et Présentation Evonuma (5 mn)
<nizarus> - Présentation de la communauté Ubuntu-tn (xx mn)
<nizarus> - PRésentation Ubuntu et LL (xx mn)
<nizarus> que pense tu ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Perfect :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> On va supposer que les personnes qui seront présent vendredi soir sont des anciens membres utn
<nizarus> si Wahid m'a dit qu'il y a un club info à l'ISET en mort clinique et ça sera une bonne occase de le relacer
<ubuntiste-msakni> Why not
<nizarus> je peux faire la présentation CLibre, je verrais avec si Wahid qui fera celle de Evonuma
<nizarus> et je te laisse le soin de trouver qui fera les autres présentation
<nizarus> vous pouvez faire des ateliers avancées (bug, packaging, etc...)
<nizarus> et si des étudiants ISET veulent des trucs d'initaitons vous pouvez désigner une équipe
<nizarus> moi je peux être avec vous le vendredi (je suis libre dès 16) à tard le nuit
<nizarus> et le samedi après midi aussi je peux y être
<ubuntiste-msakni> OK.. Je m'en occupe des deux présentation.. Je peux assurer l'atelier du translation + testing.. Les autres je dois lire de la doc.. Chui +- loin du domaine du dev, mais je peux me debrouiller..
<ubuntiste-msakni> D'habitude c'est neo et geekette qui faient ces ateliers, je sais pas s'ils seront dispo cette fois ou pas..
<ubuntiste-msakni> Le vendredi je doit être quand à ISET?
<nizarus> Ouverture officielle à 17h00
<nizarus> mais puisque tu es libre tu peux y aller quand tu veux
<nizarus> faire du repérage
<nizarus> voir les salles
<nizarus> etc..
<ubuntiste-msakni> Je m'adresse à qui? Mr Wahid!
<ubuntiste-msakni> Sinon je peux t'attendre :)
<nizarus> moi je termine à 16h à Monastir et il me faut 45 mn - 1h00 pour arriver à Mahdia
<nizarus> il vaut mieux y être avant
<nizarus> pour voir les trucs administratifs
<nizarus> surtout les noms des membres qui passeront la nuit
<nizarus> je vais voir avec M. Wahid si on peut avoir les salles avant
<ubuntiste-msakni> OK.. Alors je dois chercher Mr Wahid pour vérifier les trucs administratifs ou quelqu'un d'autres?
<nizarus> ça sera entre M. Wahid et le secrétaire général
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<nizarus> ubuntiste-msakni, voilà el makhlou3 Neo31 est là :p
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> je vien juste de retrer
<Neo31> mizilt bach nzid no5roj
<nizarus> Neo31, bech tji lil UGJ à Mahdia ou non ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> ahla Neo31 :)
<Neo31> ahla ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> le soir ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> le jour impossible
<Neo31> 15h30 plus transport sousse->mahdia
<Neo31> le matin tot lezim nkoun a sousse a 8h
<ubuntiste-msakni> Emmm.. I see.. l'event commence officielement vers 17h Neo31
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> wine bedhabt fel mahdia ?
<Neo31> iset ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Ba7dha Station metro de la zone touristique
<ubuntiste-msakni> après lance OpenStreetMaps :p
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> les besoins ubuntiste-msakni ?
<Neo31> fama touch wala packaging wala bugs ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> On essaierai de les faire.. selon les personnes presents..
<ubuntiste-msakni> Neo31, <ubuntiste-msakni> OK.. Je m'en occupe des deux présentation.. Je peux assurer l'atelier du translation + testing.. Les autres je dois lire de la doc.. Chui +- loin du domaine du dev, mais je peux me debrouiller..
<ubuntiste-msakni> <ubuntiste-msakni> D'habitude c'est neo et geekette qui faient ces ateliers, je sais pas s'ils seront dispo cette fois ou pas..
<ubuntiste-msakni> c'est ce que j'ai dis avant quelques minutes à nizarus.. :) Si tu pourras faire quelque chose alors n'hésite pas :)
<Neo31> qui as deja proposer d'aider cette fois ci ubuntiste-msakni ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> nizarus, et ubuntiste-msakni :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> et luna (malgré qu'elle a trop de charge au travail)
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> vendredi soir  et samedi soir je peut aider
<Neo31> geekette n'as pas confirmer sa presence encore ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> nope
<ubuntiste-msakni> Neo31, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/2757-ubuntu-global-jam-1404/
<Neo31> ok je doit filer
<Neo31> je re apres
 * Neo31 is going out for a while
<nizarus> bn
<nizarus> ubuntiste-msakni, demain on refait une autre discussion pour les avancements
<nizarus> je te laisse entre des bonnes mains :) cc lunapersa
<lunapersa> Bonsoir nizarus  :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hello :)
<lunapersa> hi :) ubuntiste-msakni
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-01
<Neo31> re
<r3zguin0> hi all,
<proby> bnsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-04
<doubelh> help
<mmz> Bonjour
<Neo31> salut SalahMessaoud lunapersa lejenome
<Neo31> salut le chan
<lunapersa> slt :)
<Neo31> lunapersa, 7addid makanak!!
<Neo31> 7awwel!! :p
<lunapersa> hahaha
<lunapersa> @ work
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, lut
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> SalahMessaoud, m3ana fel UGJ lmarra hedhi ?
<SalahMessaoud> lunapersa, slt ^^
<lunapersa> SalahMessaoud  slt ^^
<SalahMessaoud> samedi et dimanche ?
<lunapersa> Neo31  enti wen
<lunapersa> twa
<Neo31> vendredi soir+samedi+dimanche matin
<SalahMessaoud> euuh I don't have a place where to stay
 * Neo31 في الذهاب!
<Neo31> chadda fou9 el "dha"
<Neo31> ISET is the place to stay SalahMessaoud
<Neo31> 48h
<SalahMessaoud> hmmm
<SalahMessaoud> without sleep ?
<SalahMessaoud> *
<lunapersa> :D
<Neo31> lol asra9 eli tnajam sweye3 noum :p
<lunapersa> xD
<Neo31> ama deneralement 4 heure c cool je pense xD
<Neo31> c un avis personnel
<SalahMessaoud> I have a guest with me for the weekend :D
<Neo31> i c
<SalahMessaoud> but I will see if I can bring hm with me
<Neo31> eni ellila sur IRC
<Neo31> kan fama deplacement ca sera demain
<SalahMessaoud> Bdit mel lilla ?
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<Neo31> ellila yabda UGJ
<Neo31> la3chia plutot
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> sa7a
<lunapersa> s"ib  barcha   nji lyouma
<lunapersa> :(
<Neo31> elyouma yetlamou jme3a lkol w nabdew ni5dmou fellile contribution
<Neo31> pk pa lunapersa ?
<lunapersa> rawaè  mesteee5er
<lunapersa> :(
<Neo31> lol 7ata fel mahdia lezim trawa7 bekri lunapersa !!
<lunapersa> ti lé
<lunapersa> mouch hekka
<Neo31> je pense el marra hedhi mouch bach nchoufik vu ke ma najam nemchi kan fellile
<lunapersa> nrawe7  men mestir
<lunapersa> meste(er
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> behi question hors sujet lunapersa
<lunapersa> ?
<Neo31> deplacement mahdia vers tunis kifech ?
<Neo31> lezim tahbat sousse avant ?
<Neo31> w wa9tech depart mel mahdia bach toussel bekri a tunis ?
<lunapersa> wa9teh  bech temchi
<lunapersa> 5ater  je pense femma  un seul train qui part à 17h00
<lunapersa> sinon tu  doit  switecher  en sousse
<lunapersa> dois*
<Neo31> na7ki dimanche matin deplacement mahdia vers tunis kifech
<Neo31> le plus tot possible wa9tech no5roj mel mahdia w wa9tech noussel tunis ?
<lunapersa> tahbet   soussa
<Neo31> hum je vois
<lunapersa> lezem
<lunapersa> :(
<Neo31> rabi yostor el marra hedhi
<Neo31> n7ib nji ghodwa
<Neo31> ama n7ib nemchi tunis fresh
<Neo31> taw netsaraf anyway thx for the info lunapersa
<lunapersa> rod balik
<lunapersa> :p
<Neo31> SalahMessaoud, wa9tech mechi enti mahdia ?
<lunapersa> ala rou7ek
<Neo31> lol lunapersa , what's gonna happen!? am I gonna die!? ^_^
<Neo31> :p
<lunapersa> -_-
<lunapersa> :p :p
<Neo31> je ve dire whatever tkt dima oumourna mrigula inchalah
<Neo31> lezim nhabat nightly build ?
<Neo31> wa9tech beta release lunapersa ?
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<lunapersa> sayé ça fait  7 jours
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, no idea yomken demain esbe7
<SalahMessaoud> 5ater 3indi dhif
<SalahMessaoud> :(
<SalahMessaoud> w yomken njibou m3aya
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> lel UGJ
<Neo31> hh cool :)
<Neo31> en tt k kan conectit ellila ija a3mal tala irc :p
<Neo31> na3mlou contrib online
<lunapersa> :)
<lunapersa> sa7a  likom
<lunapersa> :(
<Neo31> ??
<SalahMessaoud> oki
<SalahMessaoud> inchallah
<Neo31> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, 3indi install juste 3malet update
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> mais VB
<Neo31> +1 SalahMessaoud
<Neo31> 3andi aussi une alpha kvm ama mda5alha fi 7itt
<Neo31> nhabat fi fresh daily build for better testing :)
<Neo31> and i will also update my kvm distro
<Neo31> also try to download and burn the daily build for hardware testing from a live dvd :)
<Neo31> that would be a great contribution
<Neo31> just a suggestion :p you are free to contribute the way u like :)
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, 3indi mouchkla fel resolution mte3 el VB
<SalahMessaoud> o.O
<Neo31> you must install VB guest additions (drivers ;)
<SalahMessaoud> I did
<SalahMessaoud> lol
<Neo31> you should reinstall it after kernel updates i think
<Neo31> not sure
<Neo31> press ctrl+f for full screen and check the display settings for the resolution
<Neo31> if your guest additions are really installed it should work fine
<SalahMessaoud> mregel
<SalahMessaoud> juste version jdida guest
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<Neo31> good :)
<Neo31> salut roifaycel hou
<Neo31> houda
<Neo31> :p
<roifaycel> Salut
<roifaycel> ça commence déjà ?
<roifaycel> l’événement a commencé ?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> c a mahdia roifaycel
<Neo31> salut logicielLibre
<Neo31> Na3iL, chbik mikch fel mahdia ?
<Na3iL> Neo31, fétni train :/ :p
<Neo31> looool
 * Neo31 metchamat :p
<Na3iL> xD hahaha
<Neo31> mnine tirkib Na3iL ?
<Na3iL> mél gsar fi gafsa jq sousse
<Neo31> ouch! jabda hia bidha :)
<Neo31> ok see you tomorrow mela inchalah :)
<Na3iL> wé :') inchallah
<Neo31> sinon hek m3aya ellila
<Neo31> a3mal dharbet online wa7dik
<Neo31> taw nchoufou yjich m3ana 7add e5er :p
<Na3iL> hadhéka chnéwi na3mél xD
<Neo31> telecharjit daily build ?
<Neo31> te5ou link ?
<Neo31> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Na3iL> yup hét link mazélt
<Na3iL> cool ty :D
<Neo31> wala a3mal upgrade of your version
<roifaycel> ?
<Na3iL> sure upgrade tsé3ed 5ir
<Na3iL> salut roifaycel :D
<roifaycel> il y a une diffusion audio maintenant ?
<Neo31> re
<Na3iL> nope
<Neo31> non roifaycel
<Neo31> il faut y aller a mahdia pour participer avec le groupe sur place
<Neo31> roifaycel, 9admilna rou7ik
<roifaycel> :p
<Neo31> you're welcome Na3iL
<Na3iL> :)
<Neo31> deja telechargement en cours 3andi Na3iL (telecharjit daily build two days ago w n3awed fi version mte3 ellila)
<roifaycel> Prénom : Faycel, profession : Roi
<Neo31> oui testi l'upgrade si tu ve Na3iL
<Neo31> la daily build tnajam tegraviha 3la dvd w ta3mal test hardware si tu ve pas passer a la beta sur ton propre PC
<Neo31> tnajam zeda tsobha sous VB
<Na3iL> oui ntesti l'upgrade 5ir mais connx 3andi 7alla lazémni net7ayél chway x)
<Neo31> ravis roifaycel
<roifaycel> merci
<Neo31> new new fel ubuntu team roifaycel ?
<Neo31> ou t'as participer a l'un de nos events avant ?
<roifaycel> yes
<Neo31> ah cool
<Na3iL> ravis roifaycel tu es d'où ?
<Neo31> bach tji ghodwa lel mahdia ?
<roifaycel> je suis un peu loin de Mahdia
<Neo31> la majorite sont loin de mahdia roifaycel
<Neo31> Roi ytaffi :p pas cool
<Neo31> Na3iL, c ma cnnexion ou c le serveur canonical gatlouh? 50kbps ???
<Na3iL> hahaha xDD left :( :p
<Neo31> :s
<Neo31> left w ma3dnous
<Na3iL> hhhhhhhhhhhh xD
<Na3iL> énti 50kbps msalék'ha !! ana 20kbps :/
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> tu ve dire ke c pas ma connexion mais plutot le serveur ?
 * Neo31 doit redemarrer son routeur :p
<Na3iL> xD rebooti balékechi mén 3andék
<Neo31> maybe
<SalahMessaoud> 450 kb ^^
<SalahMessaoud> brb later
<elacheche_anis> Hello folks!
<Neo31> re
<r3zguin0> Neo31, alive :D
<Neo31> ahla r3zguin0
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> DL of daily build crashed
<Neo31> gonna start again
<Neo31> r3zguin0, te5ou link for daily build ?
<Neo31> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
 * Neo31 gotta run 
<Neo31> see you later r3zguin0
<r3zguin0> lol Neo31
<Neo31> translation contribution here : https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+lang/ar
<r3zguin0> i don't have ubuntu
<Neo31> ama je ne sais pas l'equipe fel mahdia 9a3dine ye5dmou 3ala ena package
<Neo31> oups r3zguin0
<Neo31> mondass tla3t
<Neo31> humm forssa pour installer une beta ubuntu mela r3zguin0
<r3zguin0> lol
<r3zguin0> fedora/arch
<r3zguin0> but i can contribute to translating later
<Neo31> machi 7ata live cd wala virtualbox
<Neo31> ca reste tjr du linux
<Neo31> contribution is always welcome :)
<Neo31> aya see u later
<r3zguin0> yup peace Neo31
 * Neo31 gone afk
<r3zguin0> w 3oud tol irc 3ana moda
<elacheche_anis> Hey!
<Iheb> hello
<Iheb> hihihi
<Iheb> houhouhou
<Iheb> test tes
<aldi-le-roi> hello iheb
<Iheb> bonsoir marouane
<lunapersa> ping aldi-le-roi  ubuntiste-msakni  Wahid-TN
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-05
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ahla DaddouE
<Neo31> ahla khaledmmn
<Neo31> :)
<khaledmmn> ahla neo
<aldi-le-roi> neo 3310 hello
<DaddouE> Hey
<DaddouE> hhhhh
<DaddouE> 3310 :p
<khaledmmn> nokia :p
<DaddouE> you missed it neo tonight :p
<Neo31> aldi-le-roi!!???
<aldi-le-roi> neo31 ;)
<Neo31> :-|
<MaWaLe> ping Wahid-TN
<MaWaLe> mornin' Neo31
<Neo31> mornin MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> how'r u
<MaWaLe> Neo31 : when will the UGJ begin
<Neo31> it started yesterday @5pm
<MaWaLe> Neo31 : so this morning there will be activities?
<Neo31> through the night non stop
<Neo31> the afternoon there will be some presentations
<MaWaLe> Neo31 : and who will be there from this morning
<MaWaLe> wahid?
<MaWaLe> anis?
<MaWaLe> can you PM me their phone number please
<sana_> bnj :p
<SalahMessaoud> ping elacheche_anis
<DaddouE> Hey
<Neo31> hi
<Neo31> ahla DaddouE
<Neo31> please type Neo31 to ping me on IRC
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> how are you doing theere ?
<DaddouE> Sorry new we were having lunch
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-06
<ubuntiste-msakni> GM
<aldi-le-roi> GM  anis
<bill_gaag> bnj @tt
<ubuntiste-msakni> Bonjour :D
<the-qudraech> hello trimeche
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey guys! bill_gaag khaledmmn lunapersa the-qudraech trimeche
<ubuntiste-msakni> SalahMessaoud: gm dude :)
<khaledmmn> hey :)
<SalahMessaoud> ubuntiste-msakni,  Gm
<the-qudraech> Gm yo
<SalahMessaoud> ça va ?
<khaledmmn> cv et toi  ?
<SalahMessaoud> hmd
<khaledmmn> b1
<iheb> test
<iheb_root> ping
<iheb_root> :p
<trimeche> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<Guest18925> ping
<MaWaLe> mornin' folks
<MaWaLe> mornin' folks
<MaWaLe> davlefou, davlefouAMD : you're still at the UGJ
<MaWaLe> bill_gaag : mornin'
<MaWaLe> all of you are bots !!!
<MaWaLe> there's no one really online in real life !!!
<MaWaLe> ping Wahid-TN
<MaWaLe> ping lunapersa
<MaWaLe> ping lunapersa
<lunapersa> pong MaWaLe  :)))
<MaWaLe> pourquoi est ce que nos membres qui sont présents au UGJ ne sont pas connectés au canal IRC :(
<MaWaLe> pour une fois que tout le monde est là et qu'on peut animer le canal :(
<MaWaLe> ping lunapersa
<MaWaLe> lunapersa : tu ne veux pas ou tu ne peux pas répondre :p
<lunapersa> tout le monde est  en train de faire l'atelier de packaging ;)
<MaWaLe> lunapersa : ceci ne veut pas dire qu'ils ne DOIVENT pas être connectés à IRC
<MaWaLe> UGJ est évènement interactif
<MaWaLe> lunapersa : il faut u'ils donnent l'exemple
<lunapersa> MaWaLe, y'a  un probleme de proxy ici -_- plusieurs ports sont fermé.. et les dns 60% du temps son down  :(
<lunapersa> je me connecte via clé 3g
<MaWaLe> hi DaddouE
<davlefou> MaWaLe, c'est juste un peu trop calme
<MaWaLe> davlefou c'est à vous d'animer pour que ça devienne moins calme
<MaWaLe> davlefou : et quand les personnes demandent de l'aide il faut les orienter vers le chan IRC et y répondre
<MaWaLe> davlefou : l'avantage c'est que l'information bénéficiera à plus de monde
<davlefou> Quand je vois des questions, j'y répond
<Na3iL> slm MaWaLe , davlefou
<MaWaLe> et il y aura aussi el log pour les personnes qui en auront besoin
<MaWaLe> hi Na3iL
<MaWaLe> davlefou, déjà il aurait fallu que toutes les personnes qui sont au UGJ soient connectées et animent un peu le chan
<MaWaLe> une personne aurait pu faire des commentaire ou retranscrire ce qui se passe en live dans le chan ;)
<davlefou> Le gros probléme est abscence de sensiblitation au droit des logiciels donc les gens pirates. S'ils se préoccupait des liscences il y aurait plus d'intérêt pour linux et ubuntu en particulier
<MaWaLe> davlefou : pour les sensibiliser il faut être présent, promouvoir et surtout DONNER L'EXEMPLE
<davlefou> MaWaLe, c'est pour cela que nous n'utilisons que de l'opensource dans ma boite et chez moi,
<DaddouE_> Hello
#ubuntu-tn 2015-04-02
<lunapersa> heeey elacheche  d4rk-5c0rp
<d4rk-5c0rp> hey lunapersa :D
<lunapersa> ça va d4rk-5c0rp ?
<d4rk-5c0rp> nas2al 3lik :D
<lunapersa> hahaha ;)
<lunapersa> hawa f beli :p
<lunapersa> -45mn
<d4rk-5c0rp> x)
<lunapersa> :p
<lunapersa> bon courage ^^
<d4rk-5c0rp> thx :)
<d4rk-5c0rp> thx for the testimonial btw
<crack3r> il y a quoi dans 45mn ?
<lunapersa> :p
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir les gars!
<elacheche_anis> salut crack3r :)
<crack3r> yo elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> There will be a meting for the Ubuntu Membership board, to approve the new Ubuntu members, d4rk-5c0rp is one of 5 community members who tries to be official ubuntu members..
<crack3r> cool, good luck d4rk-5c0rp
<d4rk-5c0rp> thx crack3r
<elacheche_anis> m-7 :p
<d4rk-5c0rp> cuz I'm not stressed enough -_-
<elacheche_anis> :D
<lunapersa> :D
<elacheche_anis> join us lunapersa
<lunapersa> c bon
<lunapersa> chkoun  hey  a5er
<elacheche_anis> No one else is around..
<lunapersa> neo ?
<elacheche_anis> Probably sleeping..
<lunapersa> sayé  kalamto :D
<elacheche_anis> x)
<Neo31> ping lunapersa it's on #ubuntu-meeting ?
<elacheche_anis> hey Neo31..
<elacheche_anis> yep
<lunapersa> yup
<elacheche_anis> they're still reading the wiki I think
<Neo31> good luck d4rk-5c0rp
<lunapersa> nizarus pas encore :(
<d4rk-5c0rp> thx Neo31
<Neo31> did he speak yet elacheche_anis ?
<d4rk-5c0rp> nop
<Neo31> and gave them his wiki?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> good
<elacheche_anis> not yet Neo31, they didn't start yet
<Neo31> i thought i amlate
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> that's a good thing
<elacheche_anis> nizarus should be busy with the wikiarabia
<Neo31> yeah
<Neo31> d4rk-5c0rp, wiki link please
<d4rk-5c0rp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/d4rk-5c0rp
<elacheche_anis> some board members are not there.. so the others still trying to figure out how to proceed the metng I think :/
<lunapersa> :(
<d4rk-5c0rp> nchallah lyoum w barra :D
<elacheche_anis> :D
<lunapersa> hahaha
<lunapersa> inchallah
<lunapersa> d4rk-5c0rp, hakuna matata
<Neo31> always someone is missing
<d4rk-5c0rp> mahna mahna :D
<Neo31> it's fine we will wait
<lunapersa> :)))))
<eo31> one more testimonial
<eo31> sorry it was a quick one, the last days has been awful for me
<elacheche_anis> go d4rk-5c0rp :)
<elacheche_anis> Each applicant should introduce themselves (1-5 sentences) and provide links to their Ubuntu Wiki page.
<elacheche_anis> lunapersa, Neo31 let's show our support ;)
<lunapersa> yeahh
<elacheche_anis> :)
<lunapersa> :D
<Neo31> d4rk-5c0rp, answer their questions
<lunapersa> heeey d4rk-5c0rp  go ahead
<elacheche_anis> He fall asleep I think x)
<Neo31> wtf elacheche_anis ba7dhek houwa? choufou win!!!
<elacheche_anis> Nope, he's in the other room :) :D Just next to my room.. But he need he's own space..
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> he started answering some of the questions
<Neo31> he should be more reactive
<elacheche_anis> Hahaha.. Theye think that he can't speak English.. d4rk-5c0rp you should tell them that you're just stressed..
<lunapersa> :D methkine
<Neo31> stop pinging him here elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :) You pinged me during my approval meeting Neo31.. Everyone pinged me that day x)
<Neo31> loool
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Neo31> u did survive that elacheche_anis
<lunapersa> :D :D
<lunapersa> memories :D
<Neo31> chnouwa trajja3 fel fazza ?
<elacheche_anis> :D :D :D
<elacheche_anis> A spammer on #ubuntu-meeting :o
<Neo31> * FatBack has changed the topic to: *** lol
<lunapersa> -_-
<Neo31> tabban!
<elacheche_anis> This is the first time to see this x(
<Neo31> he changed it twice at least
<Neo31> and he's still there lol
<Neo31> let's start spamming too lol
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> he's banned
<Neo31> ha333
<Neo31> 3:)
<elacheche_anis> That's not cool :/
<Neo31> i have comments but i will keep it after the vote
<Neo31> aya mabrouk d4rk-5c0rp ^_^
<elacheche_anis> congrats d4rk-5c0rp :)
<d4rk-5c0rp> :')
<lunapersa> :D
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche_anis> he's here x)
 * Neo31 is lhao (lmao)
<elacheche_anis> the real one
<d4rk-5c0rp> chkoun y5alass 3liya il mabrouk?
<Neo31> hhhhhhhhh
<lunapersa> hahahaha
<lunapersa> yoyoyoyoyooo
<Neo31> berjoulia the most messed up membership approval conversation i have ever seen on ubuntu-meeting since i have joined lool
<Neo31> hhhhhh
<Neo31> rofl
<d4rk-5c0rp> rit ek il 7ela :'(
<d4rk-5c0rp> xD
<Neo31> d4rk-5c0rp, 3andik zhhar berjoulia
<elacheche_anis> yep :) lucky boy :)
<Neo31> nharet elli t9oul ma 3andikch zhhar taw nji nejbidlik wedhnik
<lunapersa> sa7it Neo31
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Neo31> i've seen ppl in better conditions who didn't get in lool
<Neo31> hhhhh
<d4rk-5c0rp> lol
<Neo31> wallah a9wa film ellila
<d4rk-5c0rp> haters gonna hate 8|
<Neo31> comedy
<Neo31> spammer
<Neo31> w 7ala
<Neo31> hhhh
<Neo31> aywach
<Neo31> narj3ou lerrasmi
<Neo31> wa9tech el mabrouk mela d4rk-5c0rp ?
<Neo31> ^_^
<Neo31> hhh
<d4rk-5c0rp> en fait, ken ma3addewnich elloul mana5ouhech xD
<Neo31> hhhh
<d4rk-5c0rp> m3allam chouf elli ba33di, il launchpad mte3ou ybaki
<Neo31> yezi bla pecimism
<Neo31> haw bach nji nejbidlik wedhnik tawa
<elacheche_anis> Check FB bedis :)
<elacheche_anis> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuTunisie/posts/807911945945569
<Neo31> weld 7ram el sil3a lol
<Neo31> btw
<Neo31> thx a lot lunapersa
<lunapersa> abt  what Neo31 ?
<elacheche_anis> d4rk-5c0rp, ML
<Neo31> i'm sick and exhausted the last days, i was about to sleep lunapersa. thx for ur call to remind me of the meeting
<d4rk-5c0rp> de rien Neo31
<d4rk-5c0rp> :D
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> tiiiir Neo31  ma"mlt chzy
<Neo31> d4rk-5c0rp, chouf le5ra " GNOME, LibreOffice, Translation Project...etc."
<Neo31> sa5ta 3a9adni
<Neo31> 3raft chnouwa echay elli n7arbou fih a7na 3andou houwa "etc" lool
<d4rk-5c0rp> ti rit :'(
<d4rk-5c0rp> tallit la3chiya, 9rib ne7i rou7i mil board x)
<Neo31> loooooool
<Neo31> heka 3lech 5nisst enti fel meeting? lool
<Neo31> 7a9ik d5alt fasa5tlou esmou
<Neo31> wala 7kit m3ah
<Neo31> 9ollou aman el marra jeya
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ah asma3
<Neo31> ija emrjou hakelli 9allik 3al ubuntu touch
<Neo31> concernant el qnmap
<Neo31> balikchi he knows a guys from the core team who can help us
<d4rk-5c0rp> heyel yecer
<Neo31> berrasmi
<Neo31> bach npinguik bekri
<Neo31> bach n9ollik jebha lrou7ou jbedlik 3al touch
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ama ma 7abitech ncha5chbik
<d4rk-5c0rp> hahaha
<Neo31> ija 3ess m3aya
<Neo31> lawjelna chkounou 5anemrjouh 9bal ma yafsa3
<Neo31> ygat3ou fisa3 rahom ba3d el meeting
<d4rk-5c0rp> wxl
<Neo31> wxl
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> :)
<d4rk-5c0rp> pingih fil prive w n9oulou 7achetna bik lol
<Neo31> taw npingiweh fel channel
<d4rk-5c0rp> (y)
<Neo31> do u have one more question d4rk-5c0rp
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> aya n3ajzouh lol
<Neo31> loooool
<d4rk-5c0rp> lol
<Neo31> chouf sayed fech kan ya7ki m3ahom
<Neo31> hhhh hmd fel approval mte3na ma jech m3ana ka3ba ki hedha
<Neo31> lol
<d4rk-5c0rp> man7ebech na9ra bech man9oulelhom na7iwli il membership hahaha
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> mashlou
<Neo31> ki d5oul el 7ammem ki 5roujou houwa
<Neo31> hhh
<lunapersa> yezio  mel  7ess
<lunapersa> dima te7kio
<Neo31> tata lunapersa a3tih tri7a
<Neo31> y7eb yohrob
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> bara  or9do  ltjkom  enna3oucha
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> cha9it 3lihom lol
<lunapersa> -_-
<Neo31> tata lunapersa mizal bekri ^_^
<lunapersa> haya liltekom zena
<lunapersa> :D :D
<Neo31> d4rk-5c0rp, chnouwa yo9ssod " singling me out" ???
<Neo31> ok lunapersa sweet dreams
<d4rk-5c0rp> y7ebek tas2al s7abou ilkol lol
<d4rk-5c0rp> pigehom ilkol xD
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> mchet m3ak
<Neo31> ellila bach ytardouna a7na zouz
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche_anis> Aya GM guys.. AM KO
<Neo31> GM'ech elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> to9sod GN ?
<Neo31> hhhh
<elacheche_anis> OUps x) dhya3t.. oui c ça GN
<Neo31> aya elacheche_anis 9oul el tata lunapersa bonne nuit 9bal ma tor9od
<d4rk-5c0rp> raw7i elacheche_anis :D
<Neo31> c u soon
<Neo31> elacheche_anis,
<Neo31> stanna stanna
<Neo31> hakil 2 pins
<Neo31> w 2 pens
<Neo31> ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> :D hahom ba7dhéya :p
<Neo31> mizalou 3ala jnab mahou?
<Neo31> sa7itik
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> ++
<Neo31> ab3athhom m3a badis kif yji jey a tunis
<elacheche_anis> ok
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> c u soon
<Neo31> GN
<Neo31> d4rk-5c0rp, "I have also helped triage bugs and submitted some small patches for typos and was a backup relase manager for lubuntu last Thursday for final beta"
<Neo31> ayya barra nenta7rou!!!
<Neo31> backup release manager for lubuntu
<Neo31> lool enta fin wel 7obb fin
<Neo31> loooooool
<Neo31> chya3mlou biha membership hedhom n7eb nifhim!!!
<d4rk-5c0rp> :'(
<elacheche_anis> hahahha
<Neo31> d4rk-5c0rp, "lxqt for example which is wehre the development of lubuntu is headed" I was right for betting on LXQT ^_^
<d4rk-5c0rp> :D
<d4rk-5c0rp> good boy :p
<Neo31> el mochkla fin mizalou ya7kiw m3ah
<Neo31> brabbi tsawar rou7ek board member
<Neo31> w yjiwek jme3a ki hedhom
<Neo31> brabbi ech bach ta7ki m3ahom!
<d4rk-5c0rp> 7atta chay, na3mal demande y5arjouni mil board kahaw xD
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> <hggdh> ianorlin: BTW, thank you for stepping up to the release manager work last week
<Neo31> <ianorlin> hggdh you're welcome
<d4rk-5c0rp> as2lou 9ollou 3lech t7eb 3al membership :'(
 * Neo31 8'S
<Neo31> 3inaya damm3et
<Neo31> saye
<Neo31> loool
<d4rk-5c0rp> sakarli il membership si alé
<Neo31> mahomch mesta3rfin bih hedha sidi 5ouya
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> wallah heki hia d4rk-5c0rp
<Neo31> bach ndez faza w na3tih -1
<d4rk-5c0rp> hahahaha
<Neo31> bach n9ollou barra a3mal distro wa7dik lol
<Neo31> yetlam houwa w le5er
<d4rk-5c0rp> ya3tiwek -42 xD
<Neo31> w 4 kifhom
<Neo31> ya3mlou distro
<Neo31> lol
<d4rk-5c0rp> haha
 * Neo31 wanna cry
<d4rk-5c0rp> ebki ebki
<Neo31> walah berrasmi
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> wallah berrasmi 3andik baaaaaarcha zhhar d4rk-5c0rp
<d4rk-5c0rp> stanna nji ltounes nebkiw ma3 b3adhna
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> mchet m3ak
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> eni nebki wenti indibhom sinon
<Neo31> :p
<d4rk-5c0rp> ok :p
<Neo31> d4rk-5c0rp, c bon e5er we7ed hedha lila ?
<Neo31> maghir ma nzid n7acham rou7i
<d4rk-5c0rp> fi beli mazel wa7ed o5or
<Neo31> looooool
<Neo31> i asked already
<d4rk-5c0rp> lol
<Neo31> jewebni en privee
<Neo31> tallafni :/
<d4rk-5c0rp> :(
<d4rk-5c0rp> cha3malna mela
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> 1mn pls d4rk-5c0rp
<d4rk-5c0rp> Neo31, KO
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ok ok d4rk-5c0rp
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> tallafni
<Neo31> 9alli ncontacti wa7de5er
<Neo31> 9alli chouf 3al irc
<Neo31> wel mailing
<Neo31> 9otlou elli deja choft avant
<Neo31> w ma famech 7all pratique
<Neo31> w lezim na7ki m3a 7add fel core developers
<Neo31> 9alli na7ki m3a mhall
<Neo31> normalement kan 7adher fel membership approval mte3i walla dra win 7kit m3ah avant
<Neo31> taw n3awed nchouf kifech nal9ah w nas2lou directement
<Neo31> mhall119
<Neo31> kan 3ordhik enti as2lou
<d4rk-5c0rp> ok
<d4rk-5c0rp> battery low
<d4rk-5c0rp> peace Neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-04
<pavlushka> Morning all!
<elacheche> Hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hi elacheche !
<pavlushka> elacheche, you still there?
<pavlushka> elacheche, you read my Memo?
<elacheche> pavlushka: nope! I didn't get it!
<elacheche> OK, I get it now
<elacheche> How can I help you with that?
<pavlushka> just tell me about it, and How convenient it would be from Bangladesh?
<elacheche> It's an international certification.. Everyone should recognize it.. You need just to find an exam center near to you
<pavlushka> ok, I'll search for the exam centers.
<elacheche> pavlushka: http://www.pearsonvue.com/Dispatcher?wsid=1459761223199&HasXSes=Y&wscid=447678150
<elacheche> http://www.pearsonvue.com/lpi/
<pavlushka> elacheche, cp, on it, thanks!
<elacheche> :)
<hassoon> 'sup
<elacheche> hassoon: hey!
<hassoon> elacheche: hey
<elacheche> You're ok?
<hassoon> not that good but fine
<hassoon> You're working in your lab?
<elacheche> My lab?!
<elacheche> Nope, I don't own a lab x)
<hassoon> I mean where you do sys admin or whatever
<elacheche> I work a for an "Apps Editor"
<hassoon> Alrighty.
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-05
<hassoon> 'morning.
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-06
 * hassoon caughs
<moomed> salam
<moomed> labas?
<moomed> ??
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-07
<elacheche_anis> o/
<hassoon> \o
<elacheche_anis> Wassup guys!
<elacheche_anis> asghaier: How are you doing?
<hassoon> elacheche_anis: i was wondering what are the minimum required skills often required in linux sys admin jobs
<hassoon> elacheche_anis: i graduated with a baschelor degree, and my skills are currently about web dev and linux computing
<hassoon> and i started reading tanitjobs and keejobs job offers
<elacheche_anis> hassoon: I'll tell you my personnal opinion.. 1st you should know basics, like using GNU/Linux, WinBugs, OSX, using cli espacially if you're working on Linux based ones.. Having a good troubleshooting skills.. Have Passion & be patient..
<hassoon> WinBugs and OSX? do those count? :o
<elacheche_anis> With all that, find a SysAdmin job available.. As you can see in those jobs websites, SysAdmin is not a popular job in Tunisia..
<hassoon> elacheche_anis: yeah, mostly developpers and the like
<elacheche_anis> hassoon: Some companies use only WinBugs for Desktops and servers.. It depends on the company business..
<elacheche_anis> If you have OS X based machine @work you should know how to troubleshoot them.. that usually means that you should know how to use google better than Devs x) :D
<hassoon> is that the WinBugs that you are telling me about ? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinBUGS Oo
<elacheche_anis> Didn't know that there is a real software using that name x) I was talking about WinBows :p
<hassoon> d'oh you mean simply windows ?
<elacheche_anis> Windows are useful in houses, not in computers :p ;)
<hassoon> why can't you just say windows? you've got the proprietary-os fever ?
<hassoon> lewl
<elacheche_anis> Exactly :D :p
<hassoon> d'oh you mean simply windows ?ou use ubuntu there ?
<hassoon> wow what a fail
<hassoon> use ubuntu there ?
<hassoon> you *
<elacheche_anis> there?
<elacheche_anis> Where?
<hassoon> in your machine
<hassoon> from where you are connected no
<elacheche_anis> Yep.. Why?
<hassoon> meh just a random quesito
<hassoon> *n
<elacheche_anis> K :)
 * elacheche_anis should get some sleep.. GN
<hassoon> Neo31: hey.
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-08
<Neo31> hi hassoon
<Neo31> ssup?
<elacheche> Morning utn
<hassoon> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-09
<hassoon> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-10
<elacheche_anis> o/
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> Hello :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-03
<praisethemoon> good morning :D
<pavlushka> Morning praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, how is it going?
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, entertain pavlushka
<Dro> Morning!
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: its going hot :p
<pavlushka> Morning Dro
<Dro> Morning pavlushka praisethemoon elacheche rhabbachi asghaier u-la-la ... etc .... etc
<Dro> :D
<u-la-la> Dro: :D
<pavlushka> .kiss praisethemoon
 * u-la-la flirts with praisethemoon 
<rhabbachi> Hey Morning guys!
<elacheche> Morning folks
<pavlushka> Morning rhabbachi elacheche!
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Do you wanna imagine the level of my focus during last weekend, I refused to do a workshop because the date was for next weekend.. My mind just alerted me (after almost 12h) that I was mistaken, the workshop will be for the next month not this weekend x)
<praisethemoon> .kiss Dro
 * u-la-la blows a kiss to Dro 
<praisethemoon> morning dro
<praisethemoon> elacheche, happens bro
<praisethemoon> btw check https://praisethemoon.org
<u-la-la> [ Praisethemoon | Welcome ] - https://praisethemoon.org
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<elacheche> x(
<nzoueidi> elacheche: hahaha it happens, but you are lucky cause you noticed that you was mistaken
<nzoueidi> I did the same thing with a client, Imagine that x)
<elacheche> Oh new themes praisethemoon! Nice one!! Add a captcha to that Get in touch form or I'll while 1: curl it until it's down :p
<nzoueidi> Nice one praisethemoon you need to do me a one too :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you can't
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Yea, my mind did, by itself.. No idea how..
<praisethemoon> it sends the form to another service if you haven't notice which will detect spams :3
<praisethemoon> but i'll change it
<praisethemoon> But thanks everyone :D
<praisethemoon> \o/
<rhabbachi> praisethemoon: congrats on the new theme!
<rhabbachi> :D
<u-la-la> rhabbachi: :D
<praisethemoon> Thank you rhabbachi ^^
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I just tested it.. Yeah, a curl alone will do no harms.. But adding mutt to the formula :) And You'll have a good amount of spams :D :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche, emails are sent to https://formspree.io/
<u-la-la> [ Formspree ] - https://formspree.io
<praisethemoon> this was the default option by who ever made the theme, ofc i'll change it
<praisethemoon> did you check https://blog.praisethemoon.org as well? its' still empty though
<u-la-la> [ praisethemoon | A blog about software, gaming and life ] - https://blog.praisethemoon.org
<praisethemoon> https://twitter.com/mttkay/status/848102164018991104
<praisethemoon> @elacheche
<elacheche> looool x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, why did you leave #bushi .. :(
<nzoueidi> asghaier: are you a bot?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Autojoin thing
<elacheche> nzoueidi: that's neo31
<nzoueidi> yep elacheche I am just trying to waking him up xD
<praisethemoon> well join then xD
<praisethemoon> i'm all by my self with ChanServ
<praisethemoon> xD
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: what's the purpose of #bushi ?
<praisethemoon> join <3
<praisethemoon> it's the room for my next-gen high-performance general purpose multi-paradigme highly scalable fully customizable full-featured incredibly rich programming language
<praisethemoon> \o/
<nzoueidi> aww \o/
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> I LIED
<nzoueidi> xD hahaha
<praisethemoon> :( it's an empty github repo x)
<praisethemoon> but it's my prog language
<praisethemoon> :)
<nzoueidi> Good luck mate :D
<praisethemoon> i'm gonna need it <3
<asghaier> nzoueidi: Am I?
<elacheche> asghaier: Are you!
<asghaier> elacheche: Am I?
<nzoueidi> asghaier: Are you!
<praisethemoon> are we?
<elacheche> Wassup asghaier ! x)
<nzoueidi> I told you elacheche he is a bot xD
<nzoueidi> a human bot x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche is a bot
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> well, i'm not the only one who floods with joins xD
<asghaier> I'm ok elacheche
<asghaier> Nothing is up for now
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-04
<Dro> Morning!
<pavlushka> Morning Dro :)
<praisethemoon> Good morning everyone
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<rhabbachi> Hey morning!
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-05
<Dro> Morning
<praisethemoon> Good morning gentlemen
<rhabbachi> Hey Morning!
<Dro> .kiss praisethemoon :p
 * u-la-la blows a kiss to praisethemoon 
<praisethemoon> aww <3
<praisethemoon> .hug Dro
 * u-la-la hugs Dro
<Dro> .kick praisethemoon
<Dro> :P
<u-la-la> Dro: :P
<praisethemoon> lol didn't even know that command
<praisethemoon> .slap Dro
 * u-la-la slaps Dro 
<praisethemoon> huehuehue
<Dro> u-la-la, do u know that u're a so stupid bot?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, some one joined ##C
<praisethemoon> and sent a link
<praisethemoon> a bot banned him, and I got Windows defender warning, and so every windows user on that channel
<praisethemoon> We kept discussing it; just hilarious xD
<elacheche> WooW! Wanna share the link in a PM?
<praisethemoon> hold on
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<praisethemoon> yo
<nzoueidi> o/
<Dro> i/
<nzoueidi> Finally, Ubuntu will return to Gnome! :D *_*
<praisethemoon> for real?
<praisethemoon> send link
<nzoueidi> yep :D
<nzoueidi> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> elacheche, tu es là?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-06
<Dro> Mornings guys
<elacheche> Morning guys!
<elacheche> davlefou: Salut!
<davlefou> elacheche, Bonjour!
<davlefou> et Bonjour au autre!
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Finally! No more Unity x) I hope that by 20.04 we'll drop systemd too x)
<davlefou> Tu va la conférence de la semaine?
<elacheche> FNL?
<nzoueidi> \o/ elacheche That news really made my day :D But in the other hand I am wondering what will happen to the Ubuntu GNOME flavor..
<elacheche> Oui! Mais les organisateurs ne répodent pas à mes questions :/
<davlefou> Front National Linux?
<elacheche> FESTIVAL NUMÉRIQUE LIBRE
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Good for the Ubuntu Gnome Devs! I'm already seeing them in my mind joining Canonical as employees x)
<davlefou> Aussi...
<davlefou> et donc, qui y va et qui s'est inscrit pour des conférences?
<elacheche> davlefou: I see a mail about this, let me check it 1st
<elacheche> I'm sick, and my eyes hearts, I didn't use my laptop by night for days
<elacheche> nzoueidi: /r/ubuntu is on fire because of that announcement x)
<nzoueidi> yep :D especially LinuxAC x)
<elacheche> there is a LinuxAC subreddit?
<praisethemoon> good morning fellas
<elacheche> Hey praisethemoon
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Wait a sec.. So now.. Ubuntu will move on to Wayland instead of Mir..
<elacheche> https://github.com/saitoha/libsixel
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - saitoha/libsixel: The new standard of SIXEL development ] - https://github.com
<nzoueidi> yep elacheche that's the 2nd surprising part
<nzoueidi> o/ praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> \o/
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: You are a C/C++ developer, I am trying to understand the architecture of LibreOffice; need to patch some things :s
<nzoueidi> Have you any good/prefered resources to master specially C++, that would be very helpful :D
<praisethemoon> isn't libreoffice java?
<praisethemoon> well not C++
<praisethemoon> it is horrible and painful
<praisethemoon> jk
<praisethemoon> But it's no easy task :/
<praisethemoon> i suggest starting with C
<nzoueidi> I know :/ yep I am good with C but didn't contribute to any open source project based on C++ :(
<praisethemoon> alright then
<praisethemoon> our dearly beleved developpez.net xD
<praisethemoon> has some good tutorials :)
<praisethemoon> https://cpp.developpez.com/cours/
<u-la-la> [ Les meilleurs cours et tutoriels pour apprendre la programmation C++ ] - https://cpp.developpez.com
<praisethemoon> the thing is; C++ is changing incredibly fast
<praisethemoon> so you can't just say C++ any more,
<praisethemoon> C++11? 17?
<praisethemoon> :/
<nzoueidi> Yep :( will take a look, ty :D
<praisethemoon> you're welcome nzoueidi and come pm if u need any help :)
 * elacheche hides
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you need to learn assembly
<praisethemoon> just for the lolz
<praisethemoon> :D
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I need to learn too many thing, I reached a point that because of that I waste all day thinking what should I do 1st and end the day without doing anything at all..
<praisethemoon> welcome to my life
<elacheche> praisethemoon: That's not new to me.. I was entering this kind of loops and get out of them every now and then since 2010.. x(
 * elacheche is sick, excuse his bad english and snetences..
<nzoueidi> elacheche: praisethemoon I have the same habit, and when getting involved in a such big project, I realise that I wasted my time failbooking :'(
<praisethemoon> u boys lack motivations
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, we need a motivation bot!
<praisethemoon> .motivate elacheche
<praisethemoon> .inspire nzoueidi
<Dro> .kill praisethemoon
<elacheche> Lucky me, I don't use Failbook anymore.. But even with that, I managed to develop an other time wasting behaviour with a good variety of websites x(
<nzoueidi> For that reason, I have deactivated my fb account x)
 * pavlushka looking into the script :p
<nzoueidi> elacheche: just for records, I have 3 LibreOffice issues and 2 Thunderbird issues that need to be patched, and lastly a 24 system/networking issues that need to be closed..
 * nzoueidi runs away far awayyy screaming..
<elacheche> x)
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: may I know the LivreOffice issues? coz I am having some too
<pavlushka> copy pasting table contents from one to other
<nzoueidi> pavlushka: they were reported years ago..
<nzoueidi> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=570914#c65
<u-la-la> [ 570914 - When working with IMAP attachments are sometimes corrupt (if base64 encoded part, data of "This body part will be downloaded on demand." is base64 decoded upon save and 27 bytes file is creat[...] ] - https://bugzilla.mozilla.org
<nzoueidi> and https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345832
<u-la-la> [ 345832 - download binary IMAP attachments on demand ONLY! ] - https://bugzilla.mozilla.org
<nzoueidi> Aw :( I pasted the TB issues
<pavlushka> and in impress, it crashes all the time when adding or tuning the slides
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: and the other one? that's 2 of the LibreOffice issues
<nzoueidi> pavlushka: not about LibreOffice softwares (LO Writer, Calc and Impress). It is about specific dev topics related to LibreOffice
<nzoueidi> What I have pasted are for Thunderbird..
<nzoueidi> I mean it is not Userspace bugs, a low level bugs related to the code..
<praisethemoon> well i mostly use google drive
<praisethemoon> learning latex :=
<praisethemoon> i also write in markdown @ https://hackmd.io
<u-la-la> [ HackMD - Collaborative markdown notes ] - https://hackmd.io
<pavlushka> .motivate elacheche
<u-la-la> You're doing good work, tivate elacheche!
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: aha
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, good job <3
<praisethemoon> .inspire nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> That's a sign x) even the bot don't want to inspire me :(
<praisethemoon> c'mon
<praisethemoon> ur not that desperate
<praisethemoon> xD
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: XD
<nzoueidi> xD
<u-la-la> nzoueidi: XD
<Dro> praisethemoon, have u ever tried that feeling when u're looking for a solution for something.. and ufff finally u found a solution, but you forgot about the problem xD
<praisethemoon> oh my XD
<praisethemoon> I feel you bro <3
<praisethemoon> and then you wonder
<Dro> hahaha
<praisethemoon> what on earth are you doing with your life
<praisethemoon> xD
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: XD
<Dro> :D
<u-la-la> Dro: :D
<Dro> u-la-la, stop copying me stupid bot :P
<praisethemoon> .slap u-la-la
 * u-la-la punches praisethemoon 
<praisethemoon> WUT
<praisethemoon> .hit u-la-la
<praisethemoon> .punch u-la-la
<pavlushka> rofl
<pavlushka> .slap praisethemoon
 * u-la-la curb stomps praisethemoon 
<pavlushka> .inspire nzoueidi
<u-la-la> You're doing good work, spire nzoueidi!
<praisethemoon> .throw pavlushka out of the window
<praisethemoon> XD
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: XD
<nzoueidi> \o/
<praisethemoon> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<pavlushka> Dro, it happens with me, finding the problem of the solution, lol
<pavlushka> .inspire praisethemoon
<u-la-la> Put your heart, mind and soul into your even smallest acts. This is the secret of success, spire praisethemoon!
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, you are wisdom itself
<pavlushka> ok, I ma dropping the smiley auto-reply module of u-la-la , kinda annoying
<pavlushka> XD
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, +1 ^^
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: but the slap module is still there :p
<praisethemoon> .slap nzoueidi
 * u-la-la kicks nzoueidi 
<praisethemoon> muahaha
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D
<Dro> !seen neo*
<Dro> no seen module? :P
<davlefou> J'ai renversé du café et depuis, j'ai un tâche dans la matrice en bas, elle s'est progapgé!
<Dro> lol
<praisethemoon> .laugh
<Dro> .f***
<Dro> getting bored
<elacheche> behave kids
<praisethemoon> dro do you play video games?
<Dro> praisethemoon, no
<Dro> never
<Dro> i don't even like them
<praisethemoon> I love video games
<praisethemoon> .kiss Dro
<Dro> lol
<praisethemoon> oh he's not here
<praisethemoon> xD
<Dro> oooh la la ! where is u la la ! :o
<praisethemoon> we should host that bot somewhere
<praisethemoon> i think pavlushka hosts it locally
<praisethemoon> they always join together
<Dro> surely
<Dro> who will pay a hosting for a stupid bot! :p
<Dro> well, when i was new in IRC i paid for shells to host some bots :D :D
<Dro> but now will never do that
<praisethemoon> oh x)
<praisethemoon> i might get a vps for this kind of stuff
<Dro> i was doing that bro.. i was making even vhosts... etc
<praisethemoon> what do you do now?
<Dro> praisethemoon, i'm not interesting about IRC stuff anymore :p
<Dro> thats was in my childhood :P
<praisethemoon> i'm talking in general :)
<Dro> praisethemoon, now i'm breaking my head with Drupal8 :D
<praisethemoon> oh, you're extending it or using it?
<Dro> praisethemoon, i'm using it and extending it lol
<elacheche> Interesting https://www.netsparker.com/blog/web-security/hacking-smart-tv-command-injection/
<praisethemoon> i'm fine with stupid tvs
<praisethemoon> xD
<nzoueidi> Hopefully, I don't have smart TV _yet_ at home
<nzoueidi> Wait, I even don't have a smart phone.. x)
<Dro> lol
<Dro> nzoueidi, u're smart, thats enough :P
<nzoueidi> haha x)
<praisethemoon> * Dro strikesagain *
<Dro> * praisethemoon isthegoalkeeper *
<praisethemoon> i was a good goal keeper back in the days
<Dro> i don't think so..
<praisethemoon> heh
<Dro> I have to try playing against u
<Dro> i bet i'll win 109983182832138-0 in 5 minutes
<praisethemoon> scoring 0 does not make you the winner ;)
<pavlushka> my HDD just died with all the data \o/
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> we're too badass that we don't try to recover lost data xD
<elacheche> pavlushka: I was just reading this old bookmark http://www.geekyprojects.com/storage/how-to-recover-data-even-when-hard-drive-is-damaged/
<pavlushka> elacheche: aha!
<pavlushka> so no u-la-la for a moment :)
<praisethemoon> NOOO
<praisethemoon> that is plain inacceptable!
<pavlushka> running on USB pendrive
<pavlushka> which I keep always to setup up anyone's machine anytime :(
<elacheche> Try that link pavlushka
<pavlushka> Its an all ready ubuntu-mate setup
<pavlushka> elacheche: on it, its not getting the HDD even, was a usb portable one
<pavlushka> the sound of the HDD, https://clyp.it/s5viadwk
<pavlushka> while connected
<pavlushka> but fdisk -l does not shows it
<pavlushka> *show
<elacheche> I really hate how FNL pre-organized.. Everything is done in background.. I hate this..
<Dro> praisethemoon, I have a bad news for you
<Dro> praisethemoon: Your IP address is: 197.3.11.178 and you'll be under ddos attack.
<praisethemoon> i thought i'm logged in ..
<Dro> praisethemoon, la9ad wa9a3ta fel fa5
<Dro> Your network is under control :P
<praisethemoon> idc
<praisethemoon> i'm @ work
<Dro> :P
<praisethemoon> plz steal my everything
<praisethemoon> like i care xD
<praisethemoon> but i'm already logged in to freenode
<praisethemoon> elacheche, can you explain this?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: HEXCHAT config
<praisethemoon> what about it?
<elacheche> Something is wrong, ask about it in their IRC channel.. I had the same issue years ago when I was on xchat, then someone told me the trick, and I forget what was it
<praisethemoon> What do I have to ask
<praisethemoon> i need a concrete question x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I just started my old xchat.. let me review the config
 * praisethemoon has no idea what's going on
<elacheche> praisethemoon: try this
<elacheche> CTRL+s will prompte the servers list
<elacheche> Select FREENODE, then click on EDIT
<elacheche> put your password in the 2 fields "NickServ Password" and "Server Password"
<elacheche> Try it, then save and restart hexchat
<praisethemoon> elacheche, http://imgur.com/a/xQPTA
<praisethemoon> which one
<elacheche> Hold on, HEXCHAT and XCHAT don't looks similar anymor!! Let me install and start hexchat
<praisethemoon> :'(
<praisethemoon> i criiveritim
<elacheche> What option are you using right now?
<elacheche> Here you go praisethemoon https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<Dro> praisethemoon, change login method to /pass password
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> is everything okay now?
<Dro> its ok, but i'm using /pass password method myself :)
<elacheche> Yes it is praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> PRAISTHEMOON YALL
<praisethemoon> thanks elacheche & dro ^^
<praisethemoon> but what was the issue in fact?
<Dro> praisethemoon, 10 DT
<elacheche> Dro: Why! what's the diff!
<Dro> praisethemoon, maybe the login method was wrong?
<praisethemoon> yeah i had /nick
<Dro> elacheche, the /nickserv .. etc method will login after being connected to server
<praisethemoon> ahhh
<Dro> but the other way works just while connecting
<elacheche> Actually when using NickServ you should use /msg nickserv identify password.. I guess HEXCHAT drops the identify thing :/
<Dro> no, but to /msg nickserv you must be connected to the server :)
<Dro> nickserv is considered as a regular user
<elacheche> Dro: I mean, what's the diff between SASL and /pass
<Dro> you can't /msg it without being connected
<Dro> elacheche, not sure about SASL
<elacheche> K
<Dro> praisethemoon, btw your join was looking like this:
<Dro> * pavlushka has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<Dro> * praisethemoon (~praisethe@197.3.11.178) has joined
<Dro> * praisethemoon has quit (Changing host)
<Dro> * praisethemoon (~praisethe@unaffiliated/praisethemoon) has joined
<Dro> what was happening is: you're connected, you /msg nickserv , your host is updated
<Dro> now: * praisethemoon (~praisethe@unaffiliated/praisethemoon) has joined
<Dro> you join directly with a hidden host
<praisethemoon> ahhh alrighty
<Dro> good night guys
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-07
<praisethemoon> Good morning
<Dro> bjr
<elacheche> Morning folks
<davlefou> Bonjour a tous!
<davlefou> Qui va à fnl la semaine prochaine?
<elacheche> Me.. But have nothing to present/prepare because the website was not up to date, and yesterday when I re-subscribed there was only 3 options to choose within! I'll try to join the discussion session only..
<elacheche> Even the speakers are just mentionned in the website with no detailled plan who'll talk about what or when.. I'd like to be present during  ichihi talk, but have no idea when that will be..
<praisethemoon> I can't, it's at week's beginning :(
<praisethemoon> or rather midweek
<elacheche> ichihi: Please if you have any idea about date/time of your talk just let me know.. ;)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: https://twitter.com/nixcraft/status/849908742871175168
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: afaik, UNIX is designed to be a whole OS not only a kernel, all components are relaed to each others.. It's a huge pile of code.. GNU & Linux was designed to be part of other things, I don't remeber where I heard this, but the idea behind is to code something that do only one thing, but do it very well.. That's what Linux do, it serves only one purpose, the kernel, and keep other fields for
<elacheche> other programms..
<praisethemoon> ahh I see
<praisethemoon> it's thanks to that we have raspberry pie's and beaglebones
<praisethemoon> thus comes IoT
<elacheche> Yep..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I know that other people will give you better answeres, when they do, ping me so I can learn :D
<praisethemoon> surething x)
<praisethemoon> we never stop learning
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> Dro: https://www.reddit.com/r/drupal/comments/63wndz/live_stream_drupal_8_theming_from_the_ground_up/
<elacheche> https://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2017/04/06/welcoming-ubuntu-to-gnome-and-wayland/
<nizarus> GNOME, Wayland and hopefully Flatpak ! ils veulent que ubuntu abondonne snap aussi :-p
<elacheche> hahaha x)
<elacheche> They'll not do that, snap is for IoT.. Canonical will focus on IoT
<elacheche> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDBg_TqSgHE
<ichihi> elacheche, it's not entirely clear for me either :)
<elacheche> That's confuses me more ichihi :(
<elacheche> s/That's/That
<elacheche> nizarus: It's really weird how I share many ideas with the community.. I'm happy that I'm not the only one in this planet that just hope that Canonical stop pushing Snaps to the Desktop and the Servers.. Snaps are good, but only for IoT..
<davlefou> nizarus, Cela donne quoi pour la semaine prochaine?
<nizarus> elacheche: les bonnes idées se propagent :-)
<nizarus> davlefou: je suis comme toi je ne sais que ce qui est envoyé par le comité d'organisation.
<elacheche> nizarus: The next "Lunduke Hour" will host RMS.. That'll be a good hour x) :D
<nizarus> déjà elacheche a bien résumé beaucoup de choses dans son mail
<nizarus> elacheche: youtube est censuré ici à la faculté je n'ai pas pu voir la vidéo :-/
<nizarus> ichihi: en Tunisie la semaine prochaine ?
<elacheche> nizarus: There is a whole other storm in my mind that I couldn't find a way to share by writing it, I need more coffee to translate  that to a mail :(
<elacheche> nizarus: bookmark the youtube video.. You'll like it :)
<elacheche> ichihi: As you'll be @Sousse, I'm interested of a having a cup of coffee with you & other community members :)
<ichihi> nizarus, inshallah, I will.  Although, not everything is fully confirmed yet.
<ichihi> elacheche, of course, it'd be a pleasure!
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> ichihi: What do you think (as a RedHat guy) about the decision of Canonical to drop the usage of Unity as default?
<elacheche> nizarus: You like Unity.. Are you planning to switch to Gnome or you'll use an other DE?
<elacheche> I stopped using DE's years ago.. But if you'll try something other than Gnome, I recommend using MATE.. You can even make it looks like Unity using the MUTINY hack :)
<plof> Guys, we have a very serious problems. Installing linux for beginners.
<plof> problem*
<elacheche> plof: What's the problem with that (except when you get the wrong mode (efi/bios) after creating the USB)..
<elacheche> plof: "we" who are you?
<elacheche> x)
<plof> It is too complicated for a person who only knows how to open firefox.
<plof> and do some facebook
<plof> I know someone who studies philosophy and wants to use linux and not windows.
<elacheche> plof: Installing Ubuntu/Mint/Zorin is not that hard if you know how to read and not shy enough to ask people for help..
<plof> elacheche: It is still to complicated.
<plof> too*
<plof> Reading a ton to get something like that done sucks.
<plof> It is too much intimidating
<plof> Are ubuntu still sending free dvds?
<elacheche> plof: If someone manages to install any other OS, so he can install a GNU/Linux distro.. If not, he needs to get in touch with someone :) That's why WE (community guyus) offer help when someone needs us
<elacheche> No plof, No FREE DVDs fro years.. That program was shutdown
<elacheche> plof: If you like I can help you teaching the person you're talking about how to do it.. I can supervise that person during the installation..
<elacheche> plof: not everyone is supposed to know how to install GNU/Linux.. Using it is enough.. People who know how to install it can help.. Even RMS don't install his GNU/Linux boxes himself x)
<plof> elacheche: The person that you want to help is not on the same political wavelength as you.
<plof> elacheche: Can you still help him even if he worshipes Satan, or he is a Jew or some random communist?
<elacheche> plof: Why we talk about politics now! o_O
<plof> I don't know, i really have this impression that the tunisian people get too much carried by emotions.
<elacheche> I don't care plof! This is a technical channel! I offer a TECHNICAL HELP! I suppose that the chitchat with other persons will be TECHNICAL as well!
<plof> elacheche: Awesome.
<plof> elacheche: So i would point you to him. He is from Kairouen. So i think he is in you vicinity.
<elacheche> plof: I'm 95% that NO ONE in this channel share the same political/religious opinions! No one cares! That's not what we do in here! We don't talk about things that we're not supposed to talk about!
<plof> elacheche: Yes, i am with being professional!
<elacheche> praisethemoon: This is a little bit of what we were talkign about http://blog.octo.com/5-services-que-systemd-ma-deja-rendu/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, do you know rust?
<ichihi> elacheche, it makes sense:  it's extremely difficult to maintain something when there's no vibrant community around it.
<elacheche> I heard about it praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> it's a language developed by Mozilla Research
<praisethemoon> a system level
<praisethemoon> currently there is only C/C++ for that level
<praisethemoon> not to mention assembly
<elacheche> ichihi: Yes.. On an other hand.. There is a community of USERS around it.. Not enough for FOSS projects.. A Foss project need all a good Dev community around it..
<ichihi> elacheche, at Red Hat, we had many requests to support KDE, but all our efforts are around GNOME.  We provide only minimal support for KDE.
<elacheche> ichihi: the new RHEL is shipped with Gnome3 or still uses Gnome2?
<praisethemoon> a redhat server running kde? why?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: RHEL are not only for servers! There is a Desktop subscription as well ;)
<praisethemoon> REHL = Red Hat H? L?
<elacheche> RHEL == Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<nizarus> elacheche: oui, j'aime bien Unity :-)
<nizarus> il y a quelques semaines je suis passé sous gnome shell sur mon PC à la faculté
<elacheche> I recommend MATE too (Old good Gnome2 look).. You can even make it looks like Unity using the MUTINY hack :)
<nizarus> j'ai pas trop aimé mate :p
<nizarus> mais bon on verra d'ici avril 2018 ;-)
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> +1 for mate
<praisethemoon> i have ubuntumate on vbox @ home :3
<elacheche> I hated Unity from the 1st month using it after the pushed ot as default and dropping the Gnome2 alternative session.. I sitched to XFCE for a while.. Then LXDE.. Then When the 1st beta/stable of MATE was released I switched to it.. And was extreamly happy :D
<elacheche> Until I realize that I don't really need a DE anymore.. And move to AWESOME WM :D
<nizarus> j'ai un xfce sur mon petit notebook et j'aime bien aussi :-)
<elacheche> :)
<nizarus> qui a crée un compte Mastodon ici ?
<elacheche> Not yet.. Overhelmed by other things.. :/
<davlefou> nizarus, j'ai pas reçu le courriel de confirmation!
<Dro> bonjour
<Dro> praisethemoon, i got your IP address :P
<elacheche> lol Dro leave him alone x)
<Dro> elacheche, I got yours too :P
<praisethemoon> x))
<praisethemoon> h8s gonna h8
<praisethemoon> h8ers gonna h8
<elacheche> Dro: So what! :) I got yours as well :) That's no big deal :)
<Dro> elacheche, whats mine :p
<elacheche> Dro: You forgot that I work for the same company! x) I should have more than your IP @ :p
<elacheche> Let's stop kidding around x)
<Dro> elacheche, hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Dro> even u have my IP u can do nothing :P :P
<elacheche> Sure, I will never do anything to ayone :) :) I'm a peaceful creature :)
<praisethemoon> no ur not
<praisethemoon> you eat meat, that is dead animal's flesh
<praisethemoon> you eat vegtables that was once a living tree
<praisethemoon> you use computer; that consumes alot of power and energy
<Dro> hahaha
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> so elacheche, doing bad things with Dro's computer might even bring you more karma than sins XD
<praisethemoon> dro's IP @*
<Dro> lol
<nizarus> davlefou: quel mail de confirmation ?
<Dro> good night!
<davlefou> nizarus, Le courriel que l'ont doit recevoir après l'inscription!
<nizarus> Ah ! tu parle de mastodon :-) tu es sur quelle instance ?
<davlefou> Des instances fr, je sais plus trop, j'ai fermé les pages!
<nizarus> :-) j'ai eu ce souci avec l'instance mastodon.xyz j'ai du demander une seconde foi de m'envoyer le mail de confirmation
<davlefou> Saturé: https://instances.mastodon.xyz/
<davlefou> https://masto.themimitoof.fr/auth/sign_in
<nizarus> je suis passé de mastodon.xyz à mamot.fr qui est gérée par La Quadrature
<ichihi> elacheche, Yes, RHEL 7 comes with GNOME 3.
<ichihi> elacheche, what an enterprise cares about is a supportable, maintainable environment over the time.
<ichihi> elacheche, RHEL provides a lifecycle of 13 years (could go up to 16).  The desktop product is not a very popular product, but it's still widely used on scientific workstations.
<ichihi> elacheche, https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/Desktop_Migration_and_Administration_Guide/introducing-GNOME3-desktop.html
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-09
<nizarus> o/
<nizarus> ping davlefou
<davlefou> nizarus, bonjour,
<nizarus> ahla :-)
<nizarus> ici c'est mieux que les DM de twitter
<davlefou> comme tu veux!
<davlefou> nizarus, donc?
<nizarus> davlefou, voir DM
#ubuntu-tn 2018-04-03
<Dro> Hello
#ubuntu-tn 2018-04-07
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2018-04-08
<elacheche> Hello folks :)
#ubuntu-tn 2019-04-04
<davlefou> Bonjour, vous allez bien?
<vadmeste> Bonjour davlefou
